# Il preliminare si firmerà il 7 luglio. I cinesi prenderanno l'80%.



## admin (25 Giugno 2016)

Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.

Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare. 

Nei prossimi giorni le parti sceglieranno l'allenatore (Giampaolo, Garcia, De Boer). Gancikoff dovrebbe essere nominato AD dopo il closing.

Sportmediaset conferma ed aggiunge: i cinesi puntano all'80% subito e al restanto 20% nel giro di un paio d'anni. Per il mercato sono pronti 100 milioni subito e 300 per i prossimi 3 anni. Il mercato sarà affidato ad Adriano Galliani insieme a Gancikoff. Per l'attacco gli obiettivi sono Pavoletti ed Ibrahimovic. 

Questione allenatore: favoriti Giampaolo, Brocchi o De Boer. Ma la pista Pellegrini non è del tutto sfumata.

*Ecco l'intervento di Campopiano in Radio: "La vera novità di oggi è che le quote societarie che passeranno da Fininvest alla conglomerata cinese saranno dell'80% e non più 70. Questa è una decisione presa nelle ultime 24 ore. La firma del 7 Luglio è un indiscrezione uscita già da altri colleghi, trova conferme. Dopo la firma del preliminare ci vorranno circa 45/60 giorni, tempi tecnici, per arrivare al closing. Un pò come successe alla Roma con Pallotta, anche se in quel caso ci sono voluti circa 4 mesi. Fininvest e i rappresentanti della conglomerata cinese, Galatioto e Gancikoff stanno cercando di fare prima, di restringere i tempi. La notizia è che si firmerà, MOLTO PROBABILMENTE, il giorno del raduno, ovvero il 7 luglio. Fininvest cederà l'80% subito e il restante 20% nel giro di un anno mezzo/ due anni. La vera notizia è che stata Fininvest a spingere per aumentare le quote da cedere, questo per mettere pressione alla cordata, in modo da evitare eventuali ripensamenti a prendere tutto il pacchetto azionario nei prossimi anni. Berlusconi rimarrà Presidente onorario per almeno i prossimi 2 anni e mezzo/3, fino a quando non si ultimerà il passaggio definitivo." In risposta ai dubbi di Agresti di Calciomercato.com Campopiano: " I dubbi sono giustificati, tant'è che a tal proposito per evitare colpi di scena, Fininvest-Cinesi non hanno quasi mai parlato del Presidente, per rispetto. Berlusconi sappiamo tutti quanto sia legato al Milan, ma a quanto mi risulta, ha dato mandato alla Finivenst di vendere Milan, come ha anche ribadito nel famoso video di Facebook. Si fida tantissimo della figlia Marina, e ha preteso delle condizioni, tra le quali il suo ruolo come Presidente Onorario, con diritto di parola; nel senso che la sua non sarà una figura marginale fino a completo passaggio. I cinesi gli hanno garantito un'uscita di scena di primo piano, in grande stile. Il mercato attualmente è firmato Galliani, Berlusconi e Fininvest. I cinesi infatti avrebbero voluto un profilo come Unai Emery come allenatore ad esempio Ma fino al Closing il mercato va concordato e per questo è previsto un saldo negativo, che peserà tutto sulle spalle di Fininvest che per il momento è azionista di maggioranza. Tutto questo perché nel caso saltasse la trattativa il tutto graverebbe su Fininvest. Il mercato quindi dicevo, che è un altro segno che è stato dato a Berlusconi la possibilità di uscire di scena da Protagonista. E' chiaro che bisogna aspettare due settimane, se tutto si farà si saprà giorno 7, il giorno del raduno. Fino al Closing non avremo la certezza che il Milan è stato venduto, questo per dovere di cronaca va detto.
I famosi 100 mln di euro, di cui si parla, non saranno utilizzati per questo mercato. Questi soldi entrano in gioco solo dopo la firma del Closing. Per cui potranno essere utilizzati a partire da Gennaio 2017. I 100 mln fanno parte soltanto del primo anno del piano d'investimento previsto dal progetto industriale dei cinesi. Per il momento( questa estate) quindi, ci sarà questo saldo negativo, che volendo essere ottimisti non sarà più di 40/50 mln di euro più le possibili cessioni. Infatti se ci fato caso l'operazione Lapadula è scattata soltanto dopo la cessione di El Sharaawi." Riguardo la cessione di Bacca, Campopiano" Si Bacca, potrebbe partire." Sul paragone Mr Bee-Cinesi:" Il 15 aprile, quando ho avuto le prime informazioni, un nome ha catturato la mia attenzione, ovvero Sal Galatioto, uomo di grande esperienza e affidabile, che sta curando questa trattativa col ruolo di Advisor. La garanzia è proprio lui, uomo di grande spessore che ha curato le più grandi cessioni ed acquisizioni in America, dal golf, cricket, basket. Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, infatti tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Attualmente l'unico nome di cui ho ricevuto conferme è l'Evergrande Real Estate, colosso immobiliare cinese proprietario anche del Guanzhou. Si fanno altri nomi, Robin Li, l'azienda Kweichow Moutai, ma certezze non ce ne sono. Questo perché, l'Advisor ha composto una conglomerata di investitori, cioè ci sono più investitori che volevano rilevare il Milan e Galatioto li ha messi insieme in questa conglomerata, hanno concordato l'impegno economico,immesso in questo fondo, che dovrebbe aggirarsi intorno ad 1,5 mld di dollari complessivamente. Gli investitori sono 7/8. Con questi investitori adesso parte una seconda fase della trattativa, ecco perché loro non vengono allo scoperto. Infatti il contratto iniziale, previsto per rilevare il Milan è stato modificato negli ultimi giorni, con Fininvest. Adesso Gancikoff ripartirà per la Cina dove sottoporrà questo contratto finale agli investitori cinesi che hanno firmato per le garanzie economiche. E chiaramente, in teoria possono anche chiamarsi fuori dall'acquisizione del Milan, e per questo motivo non sono ancora usciti i nomi ufficialmente. Prima dovranno accettare e firmare questo contratto, che poi verrà presentato a Berlusconi in attesa della sua decisione. Ovviamente mi sembra difficile che dopo essersi impegnati fino a questo punto, soprattutto per un'operazione così importante come quella di comprare il Milan, difficilmente si tireranno indietro, ma tutto è possibile. In tutto questo la garanzia si chiama Sal Galatioto. 
Sul mercato/allenatore: Si va verso la scelta di Giampaolo, come compromesso tra i due fronti. Per questo è probabile l'acquisto di un trequartista, i nomi sono sempre quelli. Credo che comunque dopo l'eventuale firma di giorno 7, potrebbee essere liberato qualche capitale in più, e magari usciranno nomi leggermente più importanti. Niente comunque di eclatante, in quanto come già detto, il piano di investimento dei cinesi partirà soltanto a Closing avvenuto."*


Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/idea-cinese-show-con-firma-al-raduno-del-milan-il-7-luglio-vt37898.html


----------



## Nick (25 Giugno 2016)

Festa della liberazione


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> Nei prossimi giorni le parti sceglieranno l'allenatore (Giampaolo, Garcia, De Boer). Gancikoff dovrebbe essere nominato AD dopo il closing.



I cinesi non esistono , ItalMilan .


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> Nei prossimi giorni le parti sceglieranno l'allenatore (Giampaolo, Garcia, De Boer). Gancikoff dovrebbe essere nominato AD dopo il closing.



vediamo e aspettiamo, si capirà sta cosa del 7 luglio la prossima settimana


----------



## Gekyn (25 Giugno 2016)

Aspettiamo sto caxzo di raduno! Speriamo che sia come il 25 aprile, festa della liberazione!!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2016)

Per me si capirà tutto dal prossimo allenatore


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...



Uno sbilanciamento del genere è emblematico. Vediamo come rimbalza la notizia nelle emittenti e nelle testate e valutiamo. Mi viene da piangere.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...



amen!


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

Il raduno lo danno in diretta su Premium come l'anno scorso?


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano lascia intendere questo, almeno secondo me:

-mercato estivo concordato col saldo negativo Fininvest, che potrà beneficiare di un budget extra degli introiti delle cessioni
-100 milioni per la campagna acquisti di gennaio

Speriamo comunque che quei 100 milioni vengano spesi prima.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...



Vola Phoenix, vola!


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vola Phoenix, vola!



bisogna mantenere i piedi per terra, però è difficile non fare le mutande croccanti all'idea


----------



## neversayconte (25 Giugno 2016)

Fa 40 gradi eppure qui le firme slittano come su Madonna del Campiglio, a Natale.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2016)

Stavolta ci siamo davvero 

Alla faccia di Brocchi e dell'italmilan


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

Io sogno, l'80% poi... significherebbe evaporazione istantanea di Galliani.
Attendo fiducioso, il mercato potrà anche essere senza grossi colpi, ma mi aspetto buone cose e soprattutto buone intenzioni!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Giugno 2016)

Presentazione di de boer, pjaca , Ibra e firma della cessione tutto il 7 al raduno... Ed a me prende un infarto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Maledizione il 7 parto per le ferie!! Per fortuna ho il piano aziendale con internet nel cell in tutta europa ahahah  Prevedo telefono fuso in 1 ora


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Giugno 2016)

molto molto bene . La notiza è troppo grossa , non si sbilancerebbero in questo modo , ci stanno mettendo la faccia. 

7 Luglio festa nazionale.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Giugno 2016)

Ci siamo fratelli.


----------



## danykz (25 Giugno 2016)

Cosa vi avevo detto io?  SI FESTEGGIA!! Sto piangendo di gioia!!


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...



Calma e sangue freddo. Interessante il cambiamento di percentuali. Preghiamo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2016)

Forza.


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Presentazione di de boer, pjaca , Ibra e firma della cessione tutto il 7 al raduno... Ed a me prende un infarto



No vabbè sarebbe magnifico, un bel mercato con alcuni talenti tipo Pjaca, Lapadula, un allenatore olandese e serio (o comunque internazionale), un Ibra come ciliegina sulla torta per renderci competitivi subito e per far crescere la squadra che verrà.
Sarebbe una roba tremendamente buona, non sono più abituato.


----------



## Franz64 (25 Giugno 2016)

Quanti altri "filtra pessimismo" di Sky dovremo sorbirci da qui al 7 luglio?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo.


----------



## pablog1585 (25 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I cinesi non esistono , ItalMilan .


. Detto così sembra che lo speri solo x poter dare contro all'a società


----------



## Hellscream (25 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

Se Berlusconi si espone in prima persona per la firma,difficilmente si torna indietro sopratutto in virtù delle PENALI SALATE.

Considerazione:Chi rappresenterà i Cinesi il 7? Galatioto o ci verrà presentato ufficialmente con tanto d'intervista qualche componente importante della cordata?

Verrà presentato anche l'allenatore? Probabilissimo anzi quasi certo.

Verranno presentati giocatori? Lapadula sicuro per me e non mi dispiacerebbe qualche sorpresina.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2016)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Quanti altri "filtra pessimismo" di Sky dovremo sorbirci da qui al 7 luglio?



Eh ma Sky sta prendendo tutto 

Mamma mia che ridicoli


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> . Detto così sembra che lo speri solo x poter dare contro all'a società



Guarda che era ironico


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Eh ma Sky sta prendendo tutto
> 
> Mamma mia che ridicoli



E campopiano non ha preso assolutamente nulla, si accoda alle notizie altrui  

Cmq anche se so che bisogna stare calmi sto esplodendo di gioia


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I cinesi non esistono , ItalMilan .



è indeciso Berlusconi....ci sta pensando


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Giugno 2016)

Sì certo come no anche 160% prendono


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi ho letto tutto l articolo di Campopiano....da brividi!!! Troppo felice!!!


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...


L'ennesimo rinvio non è neanche quotato.


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> è indeciso Berlusconi....ci sta pensando



Forse vuole tenersi la sua creatura


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Forse vuole tenersi la sua creatura



Il colpo Lapadula è il segno che non vuole mollare.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I cinesi non esistono , ItalMilan .



"La cordata cinese non esiste, me l'ha detto Pechino" cit.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

Pasquale é già andato in onda a Rai Sport?


----------



## Franz64 (25 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2016)

Che poi si parla di 80 per cento perché fininvest ha necessità assoluta di vendere
Altro che Silvio indeciso


----------



## naliM77 (25 Giugno 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> . Detto così sembra che lo speri solo x poter dare contro all'a società



Veramente sta perculando Scai!

E' uscita la daata, quindi?

FIno ad allora "Scai", Mr "filtra pessimismo" e compagnucci vari ne scriveranno e ne diranno delle belle...e la gente continuerà a farsi esplodere il fegato.

Senza l'operazione di Berlusconi, alla fine, si sarebbe firmato "pubblicamente" la settimana scorsa, tra il 20 ed il 22. Peccato.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Butcher (25 Giugno 2016)

Quante menzogne!


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...



Speriamo che almeno questa volta sia vero


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quante menzogne!



Eccoli quelli che sperano davvero che salti tutto [MENTION=2298]pablog1585[/MENTION]


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Giugno 2016)

La controprova di quel che dice Campopiano l'avremo quando sarà annunciato l'allenatore.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Quante menzogne!


Ahahahahah

Allora ascoltiamo Mario giunta e Luca Marchetti..


----------



## kolao95 (25 Giugno 2016)

"Tutta fuffaaaahh" è già stato detto? Io spero che tutti i pessimisti abbiano il buon gusto di non venire a esultare quel giorno.


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Veramente sta perculando Scai!
> 
> E' uscita la daata, quindi?
> 
> ...



Se lo fai nel giorno del raduno fai il botto, Berlusconi ha sempre voluto essere spettacoloso, immagino vorrà esserlo una volta di più.
Un conto è dire vendo l'80% e far filtrare la notizia seguita da una conferenza stampa anonima (tipo Inter), un conto è presentarsi al raduno con l'ingresso dei nuovi proprietari al fianco (svelandoli).


----------



## neversayconte (25 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me non succederà nulla il 7 luglio, si farà un raduno ordinario come sempre.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> "Tutta fuffaaaahh" è già stato detto? Io spero che tutti i pessimisti abbiano il buon gusto di non venire a esultare quel giorno.



Che te frega, basta poter esultare, e più siamo.meglio é , piuttosto ci sarà chi rosichera abbestia perché se gli togli il gufare non gli resta molto  
Speriamo.davvero sia la svolta


----------



## Sand (25 Giugno 2016)

Grandeeeee Pasqualeeeeeee!


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2016)

Ma è intervenuto su RaiSport?


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

Per cortesia, non cominciate a darvi contro come ogni volta, limitatevi a parlare della notizia. Se avete questioni da risolvere fatelo in privato.



Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2016)

Certo e i cinesi prendono Lapadula, e trattano Pavoletti-Vazquez, e Giampaolo in panchina.Come no.


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2016)

Prego per la presenza di penali salatissime. 

Un preliminare senza penali è carta da culo, che non varrebbe nulla, un po come quello firmato l'anno scorso con Bee.


----------



## ps18ps (25 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> "Tutta fuffaaaahh" è già stato detto? Io spero che tutti i pessimisti abbiano il buon gusto di non venire a esultare quel giorno.



Nono devono festeggiare anche loro, dopo aver ammesso che sbagliavano


----------



## Butcher (25 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Eccoli quelli che sperano davvero che salti tutto [MENTION=2298]pablog1585[/MENTION]



Si, non vedo l'ora di vedere il Milan in Lega Pro.


----------



## naliM77 (25 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Certo e i cinesi prendono Lapadula, e trattano Pavoletti-Vazquez, e Giampaolo in panchina.Come no.




Detto da chi, il 13 giugno diceva "filtra pessimismo dal pranzo di Arcore"...con Berlusconi che era in ospedale dal giorno prima.


----------



## Butcher (25 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> "Tutta fuffaaaahh" è già stato detto? Io spero che tutti i pessimisti abbiano il buon gusto di non venire a esultare quel giorno.



Esulterò quando si vincerà lo Scudetto, non quando si cambia proprietario.


----------



## Sand (25 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Certo e i cinesi prendono Lapadula, e trattano Pavoletti-Vazquez, e Giampaolo in panchina.Come no.


Considera che i tempi sono quelli che sono.
Le direttive del mercato si decidono con mesi di anticipo.
Questo sarà l'ultimo improvvisato.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2016)

Non darei per scontato la regola che accomuna la non cessione con l arrivo di brocchi o Giampaolo. 

Il nano potrebbe pur vendere ma decidere l allenatore per dimostrare di valere ancora qualcosa.

I cinesi pazienterebbero ancora un po'. 

Giusto giusto il tempo di avere le firme sul 80%


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Si, non vedo l'ora di vedere il Milan in Lega Pro.



_A Forchielli piace questo elemento._


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...



Bene, finalmente c'è una data, attendiamo. Ho letto tutto l'articolo di Campopiano e mi pare molto preciso e sicuro, speriamo bene!
Ma ciò significa che questi vogliono davvero firmare in diretta e io che non ho premium non potrò vedere nulla?


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Si, non vedo l'ora di vedere il Milan in Lega Pro.



ma a gridare "ve l'avevo detto" non vedi l'ora


----------



## kolao95 (25 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] basta


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Certo e i cinesi prendono Lapadula, e trattano Pavoletti-Vazquez, e Giampaolo in panchina.Come no.



Tempo al tempo..... 
Devono assecondare le pazzie del proprietario..
Almeno fino a quando lo sarà!!


----------



## naliM77 (25 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se lo fai nel giorno del raduno fai il botto, Berlusconi ha sempre voluto essere spettacoloso, immagino vorrà esserlo una volta di più.
> Un conto è dire vendo l'80% e far filtrare la notizia seguita da una conferenza stampa anonima (tipo Inter), un conto è presentarsi al raduno con l'ingresso dei nuovi proprietari al fianco (svelandoli).



Bhe...guarda...

Conoscendo Berlusconi, non mi stupirei se facesse una conferenza stampa (come quella fatta dai cinesi per l'Inter) che serva anche a presentare il "botto del mercato"...perchè diciamolo, la sparata di Raiola "in Italia solo il Milan cinese può permettersi Lukaku" mi fa *sperare* (non ne ho la certezza eh)che arriverà un altro giocatore della scuderia Raiola, ma che è di nazionalità un po' più nordica del belga...

Poi lo specifico..le mie sono * SUPPOSIZIONI EH*..non ho nessuna informazione al riguardo. (lo scrivo prima che qualcuno mi accusi di chissà cosa)


----------



## Ciachi (25 Giugno 2016)

Io non sono certo di quelli che non sperano!!! Anzi.... E ammiro tanto L entusiasmo di alcuni di Voi!!! Ma Vi chiedo....come fate ad esserne così sicuri?? Dopo tutto quello che hanno fatto e DIsfatto?!?


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Giugno 2016)

Comunque anche tutti gli altri giornali più o meno hanno riportato questa data del 7 luglio...questo lo dico per i cosiddetti "pessimisti"


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2016)

Ibra bacca..... In coppia. 

Oggi è il giorno dei sogni.

Domani chissà. 

Per fortuna a breve si saprà.... Lo spero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...



Gancikoff AD al posto di Galliani? Lo spediscono sulla luna, vero?
In attesa del closing allora prepariamoci a tutto il male immaginabile, Galliani cercherà di affondare la barca con tutte le forze che gli sono rimaste. Quando è sotto pressione riesce sempre a tirare fuori il (peggio) di sè.


----------



## Butcher (25 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ma a gridare "ve l'avevo detto" non vedi l'ora



Ma neanche. Di teatrini ne abbiamo visti abbastanza in questi 10 anni, non posso che restare coi piedi per terra.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

Nessuno ha guardato rai sport per vedere che diceva Campopiano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha guardato rai sport per vedere che diceva Campopiano.



E' alle 14 il suo intervento.

Correggo: 14 in radio.


----------



## neversayconte (25 Giugno 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ibra bacca..... In coppia.
> 
> Oggi è il giorno dei sogni.
> 
> ...



Non lo si saprà a breve, causa nuovo rinvio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> . Detto così sembra che lo speri solo x poter dare contro all'a società



Va che sono ironico , sono stato L unico per mesi a sostenere che sarebbe stata solo una questione di tempo .


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## sballotello (25 Giugno 2016)

l'intenzione di spendere subito c'è, penso che sia per questo motivo si sia preferito cedere subito l' 80%, in modo da non frenare gli investimenti iniziali, che berlusconi coprirà solo per il 20%


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...



non ce la faccio proprio a restare calmo, a costo di illudermi e venire insultato anche pesantemente, non vedo l'ora


----------



## Edric (25 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Non lo si saprà a breve, causa nuovo rinvio.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (25 Giugno 2016)

C'è un dettaglio che mi rende ottimista. Nei giorni scorsi mi ero convinto che la cordata cinese fosse ancora da definire nei suoi componenti: probabilmente tanti interessati ma non ancora certi di aderire. Un elemento poteva essere il prezzo troppo alto (rispetto a quello pagato per l'Inter, Forchielli dixit). Ora Campopiano dice 80% e non più 70%, ma non aggiunge che la cifra lieviterà corrispondentemente. Non è che ora con gli stessi 500 milioni di prima (più l'accollo dei debiti) comprano l'80%?
Non so ma se così fosse sarebbe un bel segnale


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me si capirà tutto dal prossimo allenatore



Per me no invece, come non si capirà dagli acquisti. A quanto percepisco alla fine questi qui hanno deciso di non mettere bocca per altri due mesi, ormai.


----------



## naliM77 (25 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> C'è un dettaglio che mi rende ottimista. Nei giorni scorsi mi ero convinto che la cordata cinese fosse ancora da definire nei suoi componenti: probabilmente tanti interessati ma non ancora certi di aderire. Un elemento poteva essere il prezzo troppo alto (rispetto a quello pagato per l'Inter, Forchielli dixit). Ora Campopiano dice 80% e non più 70%, ma non aggiunge che la cifra lieviterà corrispondentemente. Non è che ora con gli stessi 500 milioni di prima (più l'accollo dei debiti) comprano l'80%?
> Non so ma se così fosse sarebbe un bel segnale



Anche prima era così...per 500 milioni più debiti, si intendeva il 100% delle quote, non del 70%.

Adesso Fininvest incasserà il 70/80% di quella somma (oltre a liberarsi di tutti i debiti), la differenza la incasserà alla cessione delle sue restanti quote.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...





kolao95 ha scritto:


> "Tutta fuffaaaahh" è già stato detto? Io spero che tutti i pessimisti abbiano il buon gusto di non venire a esultare quel giorno.



Ma anche no, siamo tutti milanisti e dobbiamo esultare tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, siamo tutti milanisti e dobbiamo esultare tutti.



Concordo, gli schieramenti pessimisti/ottimisti che si rinfacciano le cose sono davvero brutti da leggere. E' una roba tipo evoluti/non evoluti, una roba alla Suma.
Tutti vogliono la cessione e hanno il diritto di esultare, spero la si smetta con queste cavolate.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Giugno 2016)

finché non vedo, non credo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] solo le notizie in grassetto


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concordo, gli schieramenti pessimisti/ottimisti che si rinfacciano le cose sono davvero brutti da leggere. E' una roba tipo evoluti/non evoluti, una roba alla Suma.
> Tutti vogliono la cessione e hanno il diritto di esultare, spero la si smetta con queste cavolate.



E tu sei non evoluto?!
A 'sto punto magari sarebbe il caso di creare nuove targhette: Ottimisti e Pessimisti, che dite? 
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E tu sei non evoluto?!



Io tengo il marchio "non evoluto" proprio contro Suma e Galliani, perchè sostengono che chi critica la società sia un tifoso di serie B.. e quindi rivendico di esserlo, con orgoglio e alla facciazza loro 
Ma non ho niente contro i tifosi che la pensano diversamente. 

Se cambia società via l'etichetta, garantisco!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi per cortesia evitiamo di litigare in un giorno così .


----------



## Milanista 87 (25 Giugno 2016)

Io tengo sempre la mia linea , lo scrivo anche in questo topic prima di beccarmi del troll , del fake o che altro 
La linea dei fatti , queste sono tante belle parole ma ora bisogna passare alla azione 
Quindi resto nella mia linea , ferma . Prudenza
Se il 7 Luglio ci sarà la svolta mi complimenterò con voi che ci avete sempre creduto


----------



## Coripra (25 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> E campopiano non ha preso assolutamente nulla, si accoda alle notizie altrui
> 
> Cmq anche se so che bisogna stare calmi sto esplodendo di gioia



Rientro ora da un "cinese" (hehhehhe un ristorante) e mi trovo 'sta notiziona?? Faccio un salto da Rachel per festeggiare


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Io tengo sempre la mia linea , lo scrivo anche in questo topic prima di beccarmi del troll , del fake o che altro
> La linea dei fatti , queste sono tante belle parole ma ora bisogna passare alla azione
> Quindi resto nella mia linea , ferma . Prudenza
> Se il 7 Luglio ci sarà la svolta mi complimenterò con voi che ci avete sempre creduto



Motivo in più per inserire delle nuove targhette per gli utenti, a mò di sondaggio, tanto prima di arrivare al 7 ci sono ancora 2 settimane.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano su Radio Radio


----------



## Nick (25 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano è in diretta su Radio Radio.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Motivo in più per inserire delle nuove targhette per gli utenti, a mò di sondaggio, tanto prima di arrivare al 7 ci sono ancora 2 settimane.



Ma che é Milan community:Civil War? ahahah


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Campopiano è in diretta su Radio Radio.



Fateci il riassuntino per noi comuni mortali che non possono ascoltare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Giugno 2016)

Sta dicendo che fininvest ha spinto per l'80%, non i cinesi, perchè vuole essere sicura che i cinesi comprino tutto il pacchetto.
"eh ma berlusconi è indeciso..."
Questo vuole liberarsi del milan domanisubito altrochè.


----------



## Milanista 87 (25 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> E campopiano non ha preso assolutamente nulla, si accoda alle notizie altrui
> 
> Cmq anche se so che bisogna stare calmi sto esplodendo di gioia



Mi spieghi cortesemente le notizie prese con certezza da Campopiano a oggi ?
Incontri tra acquirenti e Fininvest a parte
I due buchi presi sulla malattia di Berlusconie sui rinvii , bruciato da Ansa e poi in coda con Sky a inseguire ?
A oggi non si è verificato ancora nulla di quello che ha detto 
Come già ho scritto sarò il primo a fare mea culpa , ma prima i fatti 
E ve ne state tutti dimenticando , vedo .


----------



## Nick (25 Giugno 2016)

"Praticamente ci siamo. Quote non più 70% ma 80%, pattuito nelle ultime 24 ore tra Fininvest e l'advisor. Ci vorranno 45/60 giorni di tempi tecnici per il closing. Firma 7 luglio, giorno del raduno. 80% perché Fininvest vuole che i cinesi negli anni comprino tutto il pacchetto azionario. Rischioso parlare di mercato."


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Amici miei secondo me non si capirà nulla ne dall allenatore ne dagli acquisti....si capirà tutto dal closing invece.... forza milan


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Campopiano su Radio Radio



Tono di uno straconvinto di quello che dice.
Regà ci siamo stavolta....


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> "Praticamente ci siamo. Quote non più 70% ma 80%, pattuito nelle ultime 24 ore tra Fininvest e l'advisor. Ci vorranno 45/60 giorni di tempi tecnici per il closing. Firma 7 luglio, giorno del raduno. 80% perché Fininvest vuole che i cinesi negli anni comprino tutto il pacchetto azionario. Rischioso parlare di mercato."


Non ha parlato di possibili ripensamenti di Berlusconi?


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> "Praticamente ci siamo. Quote non più 70% ma 80%, pattuito nelle ultime 24 ore tra Fininvest e l'advisor. Ci vorranno 45/60 giorni di tempi tecnici per il closing. Firma 7 luglio, giorno del raduno. 80% perché Fininvest vuole che i cinesi negli anni comprino tutto il pacchetto azionario. Rischioso parlare di mercato."



Grazie Nick per il lavoro che stai facendo,notizie BOMBA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> "Praticamente ci siamo. Quote non più 70% ma 80%, pattuito nelle ultime 24 ore tra Fininvest e l'advisor. Ci vorranno 45/60 giorni di tempi tecnici per il closing. Firma 7 luglio, giorno del raduno. 80% perché Fininvest vuole che i cinesi negli anni comprino tutto il pacchetto azionario. Rischioso parlare di mercato."



Sarà utopia pensare al 100% dopo un solo anno? Chissà...


----------



## Nick (25 Giugno 2016)

"La volontà finale è di SB, ma ha dato mandato a Fininvest di vendere il Milan. Si fida della figlia Marina, ha preteso condizioni tra cui presidente onorario con diritto di parola, almeno fino alla fine del closing."


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi cortesemente le notizie prese con certezza da Campopiano a oggi ?
> Incontri tra acquirenti e Fininvest a parte
> I due buchi presi sulla malattia di Berlusconie sui rinvii , bruciato da Ansa e poi in coda con Sky a inseguire ?
> A oggi non si è verificato ancora nulla di quello che ha detto
> ...



Campopiano a sua volta a bruciato l'ANSA dicendo 6 ore prima che Galatioto sarebbe avvenuto a Milano.Pasquale ha come fonte Galatioto é probabilmente Sal vuole che le cose si dicano SOLO quando sono certe e non quando si é ancora in un pour-parler.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> "La volontà finale è di SB, ma ha dato mandato a Fininvest di vendere il Milan. Si fida della figlia Marina, ha preteso condizioni tra cui presidente onorario con diritto di parola, almeno fino alla fine del closing."



Diritto di parola?


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi cortesemente le notizie prese con certezza da Campopiano a oggi ?
> Incontri tra acquirenti e Fininvest a parte
> I due buchi presi sulla malattia di Berlusconie sui rinvii , bruciato da Ansa e poi in coda con Sky a inseguire ?
> A oggi non si è verificato ancora nulla di quello che ha detto
> ...



La realtà è che Fininvest vuole cedere l'80% ora, questo è certo.
Campopiano intanto conferma che i cinesi vogliono farlo uscire di scena in maniera soft e da "protagonista", stanno facendo mercato, Berlusconi ha scelto Lapadula e poi dice che questi acquisti minori sono un chiaro segno che, nel caso salti tutto, Fininvest non si accollerà spese esorbitanti.
Fin qui tutto torna.


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

100 mln spendibili da gennaio, mi sa che in questo mercato bisognerà agire tramite autofinanziamento.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*


----------



## Nick (25 Giugno 2016)

"I 100 milioni non saranno utilizzato per il mercato, se il closing avverrà per 45 giorni il mercato sarà chiuso e quindi la potenza cinese sarà vista solo a Gennaio, in estate sarà utilizzato un saldo negativo concordato. Non crede che il saldo negativo sarà superiore ai 50 milioni, tenendo conto acquisti e vendite. Lapadula deriva dai soldi di El Shaarawy."


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 100 mln spendibili da gennaio, mi sa che in questo mercato bisognerà agire tramite autofinanziamento.



Secondo me Fininvest 50 milioni escluse cessioni li mette si può fare un mercato almeno dignitoso.


----------



## Milanista 87 (25 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La realtà è che Fininvest vuole cedere l'80% ora, questo è certo.
> Campopiano intanto conferma che i cinesi vogliono farlo uscire di scena in maniera soft e da "protagonista", stanno facendo mercato, Berlusconi ha scelto Lapadula e poi dice che questi acquisti minori sono un chiaro segno che, nel caso salti tutto, Fininvest non si accollerà spese esorbitanti.
> Fin qui tutto torna.



Si ma Campopiano su Lapadula si è accodato , nessuno sapeva della notizia . La prima è stata Sky con Pedulla attaccato
Il resto a oggi deve ancora verificarsi concretamene . L'ufficialità delle cose rende il tutto veritiero . 
Adesso attendo il 7 . Se succede qualcosa di diverso , rinvio parte 3 compreso , farò la mia valutazione 
E sulla eventualità che salti tutto è palese debba essere inserita una penale elevata . Senza quella la firma di un atto preliminare vale ancora meno . Le cautele vanno messe . Non ci devono essere sorprese .


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*


Questo non è un bene nell immediato


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*



Ecco,perfetto tutto come previsto ed il buon [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] aveva predetto tutto.


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*


Come immaginavo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*



40-50 milioni piu i soldi delle eventuali cessioni immagino. In ogni caso, meglio non farsi illusioni per quest'estate insomma.


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Secondo me Fininvest 50 milioni escluse cessioni li mette si può fare un mercato almeno dignitoso.



Serve un mercato intelligente, a 'sto punto credo che Bacca parta (l'anno prossimo è invendibile, a 31 anni).
Pure Niang e via gli altri, fai un mercato decente e non vai troppo in negativo.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*



Mi sta bene dai. Se mettessero un tutor a Galliani sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*



Bisogna solo capire quanto il gallinaccio sia legato, quanta libertà di azione abbia.
Lui quest'estate tenterà di causare più danni possibili, già ci sta provando... dovranno essere in grado di limitarlo.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo non è un bene nell immediato



50 Milioni +Cessioni si può fare un mercato quantomeno dignitoso con i vari Pjaca,Paredes e compagnia cantante.


----------



## Nick (25 Giugno 2016)

Con la vendita di Bacca si coprirebbe lo stipendio di Ibra per 2 anni.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Con la vendita di Bacca si coprirebbe lo stipendio di Ibra per 2 anni.



Ma Ibra al Milan,in questo Milan,ci vuole venire?


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*



Dei 100 milioni a settembre non ce facciamo nulla...


----------



## The P (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*



Ampiamente prevedibile. E del resto è quello che hanno fatto anche club che hanno subito un passaggio di mano come PSG, UTD, Roma.

Il punto è come li investi quei soldi. 40/50mln potrebbero essere utili per prendere 2-3 titolare che puoi portare avanti anche in un progetto in cui rientrano grandi nomi. Ma se con 60 ci prendi Bertolacci, Romagnoli e Luiz Adriano allora...


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*



Penso che possiamo dire ciaone a Bacca e dare il benvenuto a uno tra Pavoletti e Immobile


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*



Solita stagione a metà classifica,se va bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*



Ennesima stagione buttata vabbe dai.. la cosa peggiore è che i soldi saranno usati per dei cessi ed Ital Milan.

Ah il nostro campionato inizia a Gennaio ovviamente. La linea gallianesca.


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma Ibra al Milan,in questo Milan,ci vuole venire?



Col giusto ingaggio (che i cinesi possono permettersi), certo, poi arriverebbe a 0 quindi sarebbe un colpo da fare solo per quello.
Una volta che ti prendi Ibra hai molta meno pressione sul mercato, nel senso che se cedi Bacca ma non arriva Ibra siamo messi malissimo.
Bisognerà fare delle valutazioni importanti sui giocatori utili e meno utili, su chi dovrà essere ceduto per non andare in perdita l'anno prossimo tenendosi un giocatore vecchiotto e invendibile senza fare grosse minusvalenze.
E' un mercato che Galliani non riuscirebbe a mettere in piedi da solo senza nascondersi dietro i soliti acquisti schifosi e costosi dei P0, non ha le competenze per gestire una squadra tramite autofinanziamento, al massimo ha conoscenze e quelle possono tornare utili nel trattare giocatori come Ibra grazie ai procuratori.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Penso che possiamo dire ciaone a Bacca e dare il benvenuto a uno tra Pavoletti e Immobile


Non ha senso

Prendi Pjaca Mustafi e Paredes e rimani con Bacca allora


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Penso che possiamo dire ciaone a Bacca e dare il benvenuto a uno tra Pavoletti e Immobile



Che la stagione sia virtualmente buttata ormai mi sembra lampante.
Bisogna capire solo a che livello sarà da cestinare. Se si limiteranno i danni del demonio e verrà preso un allenatore diverso da quei due rottami che vengono nominati, è anche possibile non uscire a novembre da tutte le competizioni e fare una stagione dignitosa attorno al quarto posto.

I cinesi devono dare una prova di forza subito, se non con i soldi, devono farlo nella scelta dell'allenatore e nel limitare Galliani.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Penso che possiamo dire ciaone a Bacca e dare il benvenuto a uno tra Pavoletti e Immobile



Sì ma non sarà per i soldi, Galliani l'avrebbe fatto anche con 200 mln in tasca il cambio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Giugno 2016)

a che servono i 100 milioni a settembre? Evidentemente se non si vogliono anticipare o è la solita farsa oppure non si è sicuri di chiudere l'operazione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ecco,perfetto tutto come previsto ed il buon [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] aveva predetto tutto.



Grazie ma era tutto chiaro sotto i nostri occhi: bastava aprirli -)



The P ha scritto:


> Ampiamente prevedibile. E del resto è quello che hanno fatto anche club che hanno subito un passaggio di mano come PSG, UTD, Roma.
> 
> Il punto è come li investi quei soldi. 40/50mln potrebbero essere utili per prendere 2-3 titolare che puoi portare avanti anche in un progetto in cui rientrano grandi nomi. Ma se con 60 ci prendi Bertolacci, Romagnoli e Luiz Adriano allora...



Concordo.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*



Basta prendere un CC dai piedi buoni, un Difensore Centrale e un buon allenatore per garantirci la corsa al terzo posto fino a Gennaio.
Poi con altri acquisti potremmo arrivare terzi.


----------



## sballotello (25 Giugno 2016)

Con quei 50 mln vorrei due centrocampisti e confermerei tutti gli attaccanti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Giugno 2016)

La notizia non è così negativa come pensate. Se tra cessioni e acquisti si deve fare massimo -50 si può organizzare una buona squadra , divertirci quest'anno con un calcio simpatico e veloce , senza fenomeni , puntare a stare in alto e a Gennaio piazzare qualche colpo dove risulterà più evidente intervenire.

Se si deve cedere Bacca per far cassa e sistemare gli altri reparti a me sta benissimo. Urge un difensore centrale e un centrocampista dai piedi buoni (Paredes costa max 12-13 milioni). Poi bisogna vedere con che modulo si sceglierà di giocare , se con il 4-3-3 serve assolutamente un esterno d'attacco che possa lavorare sia a destra che a sinistra.

In pratica con tali premesse si prendono 3-4 giocatori che partono titolari e si tengono quelli decenti dello scorso anno per fare panchina. Se ad inizio Gennaio saremo intorno al 4-5 posto con qualche innesto mirato si può puntare alla qualificazione in CL, altrimenti si vira in EL e se ne parla il prossimo anno con la nuova proprietà ben insidiata.


----------



## Milanista 87 (25 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che la stagione sia virtualmente buttata ormai mi sembra lampante.
> Bisogna capire solo a che livello sarà da cestinare. Se si limiteranno i danni del demonio e verrà preso un allenatore diverso da quei due rottami che vengono nominati, è anche possibile non uscire a novembre da tutte le competizioni e fare una stagione dignitosa attorno al quarto posto.
> 
> I cinesi devono dare una prova di forza subito, se non con i soldi, devono farlo nella scelta dell'allenatore e nel limitare Galliani.



Ecco . Su questo punto sono totalmente d'accordo . 
I cinesi devono dare un segnale . 
E possono farlo sulla questione allenatore . De Boer ? Insistano su di lui 
Quello che dico è mostrare subito l'idea di ciò che hanno in mente


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> a che servono i 100 milioni a settembre? Evidentemente se non si vogliono anticipare o *è la solita farsa *oppure non si è sicuri di chiudere l'operazione


Molto probabile..


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Giugno 2016)

Nessuno mette dei soldi in una società che non è la sua. Chi di voi ristruturerebbe una casa prima di essere andati da un notaio?


----------



## kolao95 (25 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, siamo tutti milanisti e dobbiamo esultare tutti.



Ma sì, stavo scherzando


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non ha senso
> 
> Prendi Pjaca Mustafi e Paredes e rimani con Bacca allora



Bacca mi sembra palese che sia sul piede di partenza, anche per le sue stesse dichiarazioni. Anche in trasmissione ora ne parlavano, lo diceva Agresti e anche Campopiano lo ha fatto capire parlando di cessioni.
Praticamente tutti gli attaccanti pare che vadano via e sono da rimpiazzare.
C'è da prendere un difensore centrale, almeno un centrocampista e un trequartista.

Comunque non ho capito bene il discorso di Campopiano sui 40-50 milioni di saldo negativo concordato. Non è stato molto chiaro, cioè sembra che debbano rientraci anche gli stipendi oltre al costo dei cartellini, perchè ha detto che da quel saldo vanno già scalati i milioni di differenza tra Lapadula (-20 milioni, ingaggio compreso) ed El Shaarway (+13 milioni).

Poi bisognerà vedere se effettivamente è la verità.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2016)

50 mln piu cessioni di Bacca ed altri cessi puoi anche raggiungere 80 mln di budget ecc. In buone mani potresti costruire una buona rosa. Ma in mano a Galliani? Questo che mi preoccupa. Prenderà i feticci dei suoi amici di merende.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Giugno 2016)

Se il mercato non sarà gestito da Galliani con 50 milioni più i proventi delle cessioni fai una buona rosa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bacca mi sembra palese che sia sul piede di partenza, anche per le sue stesse dichiarazioni. Anche in trasmissione ora ne parlavano, lo diceva Agresti e anche Campopiano lo ha fatto capire parlando di cessioni.
> Praticamente tutti gli attaccanti pare che vadano via e sono da rimpiazzare.
> C'è da prendere un difensore centrale, almeno un centrocampista e un trequartista.
> 
> ...



vedi che Lapadula a bilancio per quest'anno non segna -20 . Per come verrà pagato a bilancio risulterà un -3 per la rata -2 ingaggio lordo e qualche bonus che non sono stati resi noti. Quindi tra la cessione si El Sha e Lapadula c'è un bel +8 milioni.


----------



## Nick (25 Giugno 2016)

"Si va verso Giampaolo. Si giocherà con il 4-3-1-2, preferito da lui. Ora del raduno ci saranno cessioni ma anche acquisti"
Discorso tra Campopiano e Agresti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Ma ancora avete il coraggio di lamentarvi?! Stiamo vendendo!! Se per quest' estate si spendono 50 milioni+ cessioni chi se ne frega!! Se penso che si sta realizzando quello che aspetto da 6 anni mi viene quasi da piangere...chissene del mercato da 50mln (che se spesi bene bastano per l europa)


----------



## The P (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bacca mi sembra palese che sia sul piede di partenza, anche per le sue stesse dichiarazioni. Anche in trasmissione ora ne parlavano, lo diceva Agresti e anche Campopiano lo ha fatto capire parlando di cessioni.
> Praticamente tutti gli attaccanti pare che vadano via e sono da rimpiazzare.
> C'è da prendere un difensore centrale, almeno un centrocampista e un trequartista.
> 
> ...



è ovvio che nel saldo negativo rientrino anche i cartellini.

Tuttavia Campopiano, che di queste dinamiche ne capisce ben poco, non è stato preciso: 

Non credo che Lapadula lo metti a Bilancio a 20mln, ma a 3mln che pagheremo quest'anno + 1mln di ingaggio.
Di El Shaarawi devi togliere anche lo stipendio.

Paradossalmente noi potremmo fare un buon mercato semplicemente con gli stipendi ingombranti che andremo a toglierci: Menez, Diego Lopez, L. Adriano, Alex, Mexes, Bacca. Praticamente restano solo Montolivo e Abate con un ingaggio che arriva a 3mln.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2016)

Quindi via tutti gli altri cessi...
Io mo preoccupo più delle cessioni e o rinnovi che degli acquisti.

Via Balotelli Menez boateng suso niang Matri. 
Sacrifiare bacca solo x ibra.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi cortesemente le notizie prese con certezza da Campopiano a oggi ?
> Incontri tra acquirenti e Fininvest a parte
> I due buchi presi sulla malattia di Berlusconie sui rinvii , bruciato da Ansa e poi in coda con Sky a inseguire ?
> A oggi non si è verificato ancora nulla di quello che ha detto
> ...



non ho più la forza ne la voglia  

"a parte gli incontri...." quando tutti davano i cinesi ritirati poi.... quando lui dava berlusca in ospedale e sky "pranzo di arcore con silvio che dice no alla cessione" ... ma che ne parliamo a fare dai...


----------



## naliM77 (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*



Probabilmente, nemmeno Campopiano ha capito come funziona questo discorso.

Da quel che leggo, mi sembra di capire che si parli di cartellini + stipendio...

In poche parole provo ad interpretare:

Qui parlano di costo a bilancio (ammortamento + ingaggio lordo), al netto delle plusvalenze.

Tradotto: El Shaarawy era del Milan solo come ammortamento (circa 3 milioni l'anno) ed è arrivato Lapadula che in 5 anni, tra lordo e ammortamento, costerà 4 milioni di euro: saldo dell'operazione -1.

Ora probabilmente verrà ceduto Bacca, che so, a 30 milioni di euro: lui a bilancio costa 8 milioni di euro più 7 di ingaggio, totale 15 l'anno...può essere preso ad esempio Paredes che costa 12 milioni di caartellino e 2 lordi di ingaggio per 5 anni, tradotto costo annuale 4.5 ,milioni annui +10 milioni sul bilancio.

Siamo ad un +9 l'anno.

Può essre preso Pjaca a 20 milioni, 3 milioni lordi l'anno per 5 anni, 7 milioni di costo...siamo a +2.

NOn so se mi sono spiegato bene. Questo credo che sia il modo di ragionare di Fininvest, visto che non la preoccupa più di tanto la liquidità (Quella con le banche non sono mai un problema) quanto più che altro l'impatto che la campagna acquisti possa avere sul bilancio, il che lo si traduce in costi. 

Spero di essere stato chiaro.

Aggiungo: ci si libera di Menez, Niang, Adriano, anche ricavando pochi spiccioli, si risparmiano 14 milioni lordi di stipendio (E spiccioli di ammortamento) si può prendere Ibra a 10 milioni l'anno e si va di appena -5 sul bilancio.

*BADATE SONO IPOTESI LE MIE EH*


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> vedi che Lapadula a bilancio per quest'anno non segna -20 . Per come verrà pagato a bilancio risulterà un -3 per la rata -2 ingaggio lordo e qualche bonus che non sono stati resi noti. Quindi tra la cessione si El Sha e Lapadula c'è un bel +8 milioni.



L'ha detto Campopiano, mica lo penso io
Comunque bisogna anche vedere se El Shaarawy viene pagato in un'unica soluzione


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'ha detto Campopiano, mica lo penso io
> Comunque bisogna anche vedere se El Shaarawy viene pagato in un'unica soluzione



Credo di si... C è da tenere comunque conto anche del pagamento di Romagnoli e bertolacci verso la Roma.
Che rientreranno sicuramente nel giro a livello di pagamenti


----------



## martinmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Io vado avanti con la mia linea di pensiero che ormai per me è definitiva a costo di farmi ricoprire di insulti ma la mia opinione la devo dire..poi al 7 luglio se verrò smentito allora sarò contento di essere messo in firma su tutti i vostri profili come ''gufomilanista''.

Trovo assurdo che ci sia un patto di estrema riservatezza e Campopiano è da un mese che ha notizie di prima mano senza mai che nessuno blocchi e indaghi sulle sue fonti.Su questo aspetto nessuno si fa mai due domande...
Non vorrei fosse usato inconsapevolmente da Fininvest(dico inconsapevole perchè mi sembra una persona sincera)come cavallino promotore dell'immaginaria fantacordata cinese...insomma è arrivato a dire capacità economica del fondo,arrivi di Galatioto,predire esclusive,azzeccare tutte le date importanti,predire investimenti ecc ecc...e nessuno lo ha mai fermato...è davvero stranissimo tutto ciò...


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io vado avanti con la mia linea di pensiero che ormai per me è definitiva a costo di farmi ricoprire di insulti ma la mia opinione la devo dire..poi al 7 luglio se verrò smentito allora sarò contento di essere messo in firma su tutti i vostri profili come ''gufomilanista''.
> 
> Trovo assurdo che ci sia un patto di estrema riservatezza e Campopiano è da un mese che ha notizie di prima mano senza mai che nessuno blocchi e indaghi sulle sue fonti.Su questo aspetto nessuno si fa mai due domande...
> Non vorrei fosse usato inconsapevolmente fa Fininvest(dico inconsapevole perchè mi sembra una persona sincera)come cavallino promotore dell'immaginaria fantacordata cinese...insomma è arrivato a dire capacità economica del fondo,arrivi di Galatioto,predire esclusive,azzeccare tutte le date importanti,predire investimenti ecc ecc...e nessuno lo ha mai fermato...è davvero stranissimo tutto ciò...



Semplice

La sua fonte e' Galatioto stesso


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io vado avanti con la mia linea di pensiero che ormai per me è definitiva a costo di farmi ricoprire di insulti ma la mia opinione la devo dire..poi al 7 luglio se verrò smentito allora sarò contento di essere messo in firma su tutti i vostri profili come ''gufomilanista''.
> 
> Trovo assurdo che ci sia un patto di estrema riservatezza e Campopiano è da un mese che ha notizie di prima mano senza mai che nessuno blocchi e indaghi sulle sue fonti.Su questo aspetto nessuno si fa mai due domande...
> Non vorrei fosse usato inconsapevolmente fa Fininvest(dico inconsapevole perchè mi sembra una persona sincera)come cavallino promotore dell'immaginaria fantacordata cinese...insomma è arrivato a dire capacità economica del fondo,arrivi di Galatioto,predire esclusive,azzeccare tutte le date importanti,predire investimenti ecc ecc...e nessuno lo ha mai fermato...è davvero stranissimo tutto ciò...



Non può essere più semplicemente che abbia (assieme a testate si stampo economico come Il Sole 24 Ore e Milano Finanza) fonti vicine agl'acquirenti mentre il resto della stampa sportiva abbia fonti (manipolatrici come abbia imparato a nostre spese) vicine al Milan?


----------



## martinmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Non può essere più semplicemente che abbia (assieme a testate si stampo economico come Il Sole 24 Ore e Milano Finanza) fonti vicine agl'acquirenti mentre il resto della stampa sportiva abbia fonti (manipolatrici come abbia imparato a nostre spese) vicine al Milan?



Che sia Galatioto o fininvest il suo informatore la sostanza non cambia...c è un patto di riservatezza e se escono fuori dettagli così grossi sia uno che l'altra parte sapranno chi è che spiffera tutto e lo avrebbero già bloccato..evidentemente hanno interesse che le notizie circolino in qualche modo..per quale motivo non lo so però..


----------



## Coripra (25 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> a che servono i 100 milioni a settembre? Evidentemente se non si vogliono anticipare o è la solita farsa oppure non si è sicuri di chiudere l'operazione



Non è questione di farsa: è questione di fare un'operazione finanziaria: perchè tu metteresti lì 100 mlns senza la certezza di chiudere?
I soldi si danno al definitivo: al preliminare si devono mettere le penali


----------



## Coripra (25 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io vado avanti con la mia linea di pensiero che ormai per me è definitiva a costo di farmi ricoprire di insulti ma la mia opinione la devo dire..poi al 7 luglio se verrò smentito allora sarò contento di essere messo in firma su tutti i vostri profili come ''gufomilanista''.
> 
> Trovo assurdo che ci sia un patto di estrema riservatezza e Campopiano è da un mese che ha notizie di prima mano senza mai che nessuno blocchi e indaghi sulle sue fonti.Su questo aspetto nessuno si fa mai due domande...
> Non vorrei fosse usato inconsapevolmente da Fininvest(dico inconsapevole perchè mi sembra una persona sincera)come cavallino promotore dell'immaginaria fantacordata cinese...insomma è arrivato a dire capacità economica del fondo,arrivi di Galatioto,predire esclusive,azzeccare tutte le date importanti,predire investimenti ecc ecc...e nessuno lo ha mai fermato...è davvero stranissimo tutto ciò...



La riposta è semplice: GOMBLOTTO!


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Che sia Galatioto o fininvest il suo informatore la sostanza non cambia...c è un patto di riservatezza e se escono fuori dettagli così grossi sia uno che l'altra parte sapranno chi è che spiffera tutto e lo avrebbero già bloccato..evidentemente hanno interesse che le notizie circolino in qualche modo..per quale motivo non lo so però..



Semplice,hai visto com'é il giornalismo sportivi Italiano che sta speculando su questa Cessione tirando il più delle volte a caso,a questo proposito serviva una fonte autorevole per evitare o meglio limitare speculazioni sulla questione.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Giugno 2016)

Io resto coi piedi per terra.

Non credo assolutamente ad un 7 Luglio con cessione in diretta e presentazione di big.

Voglio fatti, in questo articolo si legge ancora che vanno definiti gli ultimi dettagli e che Gancikoff dovrà volare a Pechino a far visionare il contratto ai cinesi, proprio come quando il giorno della firma doveva essere entro il 30 Giugno e doveva venire Galatioto per limare gli ultimi dettagli e poi volare a Londra per parlare con le banche...è la stessa cosa ma cambiano gli interpreti e i luoghi.

Ripeto, io sto coi piedi per terra e non mi aspetto nulla per il 7 Luglio, se non l'inizio del ritiro.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io vado avanti con la mia linea di pensiero che ormai per me è definitiva a costo di farmi ricoprire di insulti ma la mia opinione la devo dire..poi al 7 luglio se verrò smentito allora sarò contento di essere messo in firma su tutti i vostri profili come ''gufomilanista''.
> 
> Trovo assurdo che ci sia un patto di estrema riservatezza e Campopiano è da un mese che ha notizie di prima mano senza mai che nessuno blocchi e indaghi sulle sue fonti.Su questo aspetto nessuno si fa mai due domande...
> Non vorrei fosse usato inconsapevolmente da Fininvest(dico inconsapevole perchè mi sembra una persona sincera)come cavallino promotore dell'immaginaria fantacordata cinese...insomma è arrivato a dire capacità economica del fondo,arrivi di Galatioto,predire esclusive,azzeccare tutte le date importanti,predire investimenti ecc ecc...e nessuno lo ha mai fermato...è davvero stranissimo tutto ciò...



Non mi risulta che le date si siano rivelate corrette, il 15 e il 30 giugno non si è firmato nulla, poi gli slittamenti (prima al 30, poi a Luglio) li hanno annunciati prima i quotidiani.
Anche la nuova data del 7 luglio, è uscita prima con il CorSera e la Gazzetta stamattina in stampa. Sempre che si firmi poi il 7.
Sulla composizione della cordata, sul fondo, ecc. fino a conferme ufficiali non ne sappiamo l'esistenza.
Il mercato non ne parliamo.

Insomma, che dovrebbero bloccare o indagare? Ha le sue notizie, in parte corrette in parte sbagliate, come tutti. Mica qualcuno si sogna di andare da Laudisa a chiedergli "chi ti passa le notizie"?


----------



## Milanista 87 (25 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> non ho più la forza ne la voglia
> 
> "a parte gli incontri...." quando tutti davano i cinesi ritirati poi.... quando lui dava berlusca in ospedale e sky "pranzo di arcore con silvio che dice no alla cessione" ... ma che ne parliamo a fare dai...


Ancora Sky ? Fortunatamente i media non solo televisivi
Gli incontri ci sono stati ? Si , e mi pare che Ansa e 24 Ore abbiano riportato fedelmente il tutto . La questione è semplice , io credo tu faccia finta di non capire .
Il punto è : Cosa di quello che ha detto Campopiano è accaduto ? Una sola cosa che faccia pensare alla sicurezza con cui date tutto chiuso 
Campopiano si è sempre ben guardato di sbottonarsi oltre dati e scadenze che a oggi , Berlusconi malato in primis , non sono state rispettate
Comunque mancano due settimane scarse . Io il mio punto solitario lo tengo 
Non esiste alcun complotto o trattativa fake ma semmai la questione non è affatto chiusa .


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: "I 100 milioni del mercato solo dopo le firme del closing (a settembre), quindi a partire da gennaio 2017. Quest'estate mercato concordato in base ad un saldo negativo non superiore ai 40-50 milioni"*



.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2016)

*Sportmediaset conferma ed aggiunge: i cinesi puntano all'80% subito e al restanto 20% nel giro di un paio d'anni. Per il mercato sono pronti 100 milioni subito e 300 per i prossimi 3 anni. Il mercato sarà affidato ad Adriano Galliani insieme a Gancikoff. Per l'attacco gli obiettivi sono Pavoletti ed Ibrahimovic. 

Questione allenatore: favoriti Giampaolo, Brocchi o De Boer. Ma la pista Pellegrini non è del tutto sfumata.*


----------



## Milanista 87 (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma ed aggiunge: i cinesi puntano all'80% subito e al restanto 20% nel giro di un paio d'anni. Per il mercato sono pronti 100 milioni subito e 300 per i prossimi 3 anni. Il mercato sarà affidato ad Adriano Galliani insieme a Gancikoff. Per l'attacco gli obiettivi sono Pavoletti ed Ibrahimovic.
> 
> Questione allenatore: favoriti Giampaolo, Brocchi o De Boer. Ma la pista Pellegrini non è del tutto sfumata.*



Dunque Mediaset dice che i 100 Milioni sarebbero da subito ? Ho capito bene ?
Oltre a fare un filo di confusione rispetto alle parole di Campopiano


----------



## Edric (25 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che la stagione sia virtualmente buttata ormai mi sembra lampante.
> Bisogna capire solo a che livello sarà da cestinare. Se si limiteranno i danni del demonio e verrà preso un allenatore diverso da quei due rottami che vengono nominati, è anche possibile non uscire a novembre da tutte le competizioni e fare una stagione dignitosa attorno al quarto posto.
> 
> *I cinesi devono dare una prova di forza subito,* se non con i soldi, devono farlo nella scelta dell'allenatore e nel limitare Galliani.





Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Ecco . Su questo punto sono totalmente d'accordo .
> *I cinesi devono dare un segnale *.
> E possono farlo sulla questione allenatore . De Boer ? Insistano su di lui
> Quello che dico è mostrare subito l'idea di ciò che hanno in mente



Ah eccoci di nuovo qua, con un altro grande classico di questo periodo per minimizzare la realtà e portata della trattativa di cessione in corso.

I cinesi *"devono"* dar prova di forza, *"devono"* comandare loro e non Galliani, però che sia *ora e subito* se *realmente sono chi millantano di essere*, che ad *aspettare di esser proprietari* del Milan son buoni anche i paperini poi.

Salvo poi meravigliarci e scandalizzarci quando alcuni "giornalai" ipotizzano che Silvio comanderà anche in futuro ma coi soldi degli altri.

Lo so, spesso son frasi dettate dal peso dei trattamenti subiti in questi anni in quanto tifosi, e che non vedete l'ora di voltare pagina, ma *non siete i soli a volerlo*... e questo continuo minimizzare le notizie che vanno verso la conclusione della cessione non vi libererà certo prima dal peso, *anzi*...


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma ed aggiunge: i cinesi puntano all'80% subito e al restanto 20% nel giro di un paio d'anni. Per il mercato sono pronti 100 milioni subito e 300 per i prossimi 3 anni. Il mercato sarà affidato ad Adriano Galliani insieme a Gancikoff. Per l'attacco gli obiettivi sono Pavoletti ed Ibrahimovic.
> 
> Questione allenatore: favoriti Giampaolo, Brocchi o De Boer. Ma la pista Pellegrini non è del tutto sfumata.*



Anche nelle fantasie non vengono mai accennati centrocampisti...


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma ed aggiunge: i cinesi puntano all'80% subito e al restanto 20% nel giro di un paio d'anni. Per il mercato sono pronti 100 milioni subito e 300 per i prossimi 3 anni. Il mercato sarà affidato ad Adriano Galliani insieme a Gancikoff. Per l'attacco gli obiettivi sono Pavoletti ed Ibrahimovic.
> 
> Questione allenatore: favoriti Giampaolo, Brocchi o De Boer. Ma la pista Pellegrini non è del tutto sfumata.*



premesso che le chiacchiere se le porta via il vento, io sono certo che in caso di proprietà cambiata, anche con la rosa attuale cambierebbe tutto, il clima marcio e ostile influisce negativamente su tutto, per il resto vedremo, in tutti questi anni, mai una data è stata rispettata, quindi meglio stare con i piedi per terra


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

*L'agenzia ANSA dopo 5 ore conferma lo scoop di Campopiano: i cinesi stanno trattando per acquistare subito l'80% anziché il 70% in modo tale da rendere più snello il sistema di garanzie sulle restanti quote, che verranno rilevate nei prossimi anni, come previsto dal preliminare di compravendita. Le parti continueranno a lavorare in questi giorni per ultimare il contratto e limare gli ultimi dettagli, con l'intenzione di arrivare alla firma nel giorno del raduno, il 7 luglio, dopo il benestare di Berlusconi.*


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma ed aggiunge: i cinesi puntano all'80% subito e al restanto 20% nel giro di un paio d'anni. Per il mercato sono pronti 100 milioni subito e 300 per i prossimi 3 anni. Il mercato sarà affidato ad Adriano Galliani insieme a Gancikoff. Per l'attacco gli obiettivi sono Pavoletti ed Ibrahimovic.
> 
> Questione allenatore: favoriti Giampaolo, Brocchi o De Boer. Ma la pista Pellegrini non è del tutto sfumata.*



Spero che 100 (escluse cessione, quindi 100 e +) siano da subito.
Spero che Gancikoff capisca molto di calcio e che siluri subito Galliani prendendo un grande DS.
"Spero" in Ibra
Spero in De Boer, Pellegrini
Al limite Giampaolo.
Il barattolo no.


----------



## Milanista 87 (25 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Ah eccoci di nuovo qua, con un altro grande classico di questo periodo per minimizzare la realtà e portata della trattativa di cessione in corso.
> 
> I cinesi *"devono"* dar prova di forza, *"devono"* comandare loro e non Galliani, però che sia *ora e subito* se *realmente sono chi millantano di essere*, che ad *aspettare di esser proprietari* del Milan son buoni anche i paperini poi.
> 
> ...



Veramente tutta questa voglia di liberarsi del duo magico la leggo solo qua nel forum o su Internet . In giro c'è più equilibrio . 
Ci sono ancora un numero di milanisti che parla di ingratitudine verso Berlusconi e verso Galliani e che sarebbe meglio rimanessero loro .
In quanto alle parole sui cinesi non ho impongo niente a loro , se non dar segni di presenza 
A) Mi aspetto che il 7 Luglio un loro rappresentante sia al raduno 
B) Che esponga il progetto 
C) Che firmi il preliminare che abbia solide garanzie (penali ) e non sia roba mediatica 
Oppure mi accontenterei di vederli anche solo in foto 
Questi sono fatti e non mi pare sia propaganda . Poi se a te va bene non sapere niente della cordata mi sta bene , ma a me no . 
Chiarezza , solo questa .


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agenzia ANSA dopo 5 ore conferma lo scoop di Campopiano: i cinesi stanno trattando per acquistare subito l'80% anziché il 70% in modo tale da rendere più snello il sistema di garanzie sulle restanti quote, che verranno rilevate nei prossimi anni, come previsto dal preliminare di compravendita. Le parti continueranno a lavorare in questi giorni per ultimare il contratto e limare gli ultimi dettagli, con l'intenzione di arrivare alla firma nel giorno del raduno, il 7 luglio, dopo il benestare di Berlusconi.*


Questa parte mi fa paura..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agenzia ANSA dopo 5 ore conferma lo scoop di Campopiano: i cinesi stanno trattando per acquistare subito l'80% anziché il 70% in modo tale da rendere più snello il sistema di garanzie sulle restanti quote, che verranno rilevate nei prossimi anni, come previsto dal preliminare di compravendita. Le parti continueranno a lavorare in questi giorni per ultimare il contratto e limare gli ultimi dettagli, con l'intenzione di arrivare alla firma nel giorno del raduno, il 7 luglio, dopo il benestare di Berlusconi.*



Quando leggo ANSA vado sempre in brodo di giuggiole


----------



## naliM77 (25 Giugno 2016)

Vabbe ragazzi...

Le date non sono state rispettate perché Berlusconi ha avuto i problemi che ha avuto su. Se non fosse stato per quello si sarebbe chiuso tutto tra il 20 ed il 22 giugno.

Dall'inizio della fase finale della trattativa si diceva 15 giugno, Berlusconi è stato ricoverato il 12, come potevano chiudere con il proprietario in fin di vita?

Poi Berlusconi uscirà dall'ospedale (se tutto andrà bene) il 5 luglio e già il 7 si firmerà questo a dimostrazione che c'è voglia matta di vendere e chi vuol comprare non vede l'ora di avere in mano i documenti firmati.

Poi "limare gli ultimi dettagli" è un'affermazione "riempitiva", cosa vi devono dire? Gancikoff se andrà in Cina lo farà per far firmare e per tornare con i documenti necessari visto che le contrattazioni sulle clausole possono essere fatte via mail e via telefono.

Se poi voi volete continuare a credere che sia tutta una messinscena perché così Sky vi va ripetendo da due mesi, con tanto di telefonate a casa Pechino, sono fatti vostri.


----------



## naliM77 (25 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Spero che 100 (escluse cessione, quindi 100 e +) siano da subito.
> Spero che Gancikoff capisca molto di calcio e che siluri subito Galliani prendendo un grande DS.
> "Spero" in Ibra
> Spero in De Boer, Pellegrini
> ...



Galliani resterà lì fino al closing. Il preliminare è sempre un "impegno d'acquisto" non un acquisto e fino alla fine la società sarà proprietà di Fininvest non dei cinesi. 

Non serve essere dei geni in Diritto Commerciale ed Economia per capire questa cosa semplice eh...basta intendersi anche un minimo di compravendite di motorini...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Giugno 2016)

Firma al 7 luglio l'80% ai cinesi, allenatore de boer o pellegrini, in attacco oltre a Lapadula anche Ibra e pjaca, a centrocampo 2/3 giocatori e in difesa anche solo 1 da affiancare a romagnoli... Un sogno


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2016)

*Ecco l'intervento di Campopiano in Radio: "La vera novità di oggi è che le quote societarie che passeranno da Fininvest alla conglomerata cinese saranno dell'80% e non più 70. Questa è una decisione presa nelle ultime 24 ore. La firma del 7 Luglio è un indiscrezione uscita già da altri colleghi, che trova conferme. Dopo la firma del preliminare ci vorranno circa 45/60 giorni, tempi tecnici, per arrivare al closing. Un pò come successe alla Roma con Pallotta, anche se in quel caso ci sono voluti circa 4 mesi. Fininvest e i rappresentanti della conglomerata cinese, Galatioto e Gancikoff, stanno cercando di fare prima, di restringere i tempi. La notizia è che si firmerà, MOLTO PROBABILMENTE, il giorno del raduno, ovvero il 7 luglio. Fininvest cederà l'80% subito e il restante 20% nel giro di un anno mezzo/ due anni. La vera notizia è che stata Fininvest a spingere per aumentare le quote da cedere, questo per mettere pressione alla cordata, in modo da evitare eventuali ripensamenti a prendere tutto il pacchetto azionario nei prossimi anni. Berlusconi rimarrà Presidente onorario per almeno i prossimi 2 anni e mezzo/3, fino a quando non si ultimerà il passaggio definitivo." In risposta ai dubbi di Agresti di Calciomercato.com Campopiano: " I dubbi sono giustificati, tant'è che a tal proposito per evitare colpi di scena, Fininvest-Cinesi non hanno quasi mai parlato del Presidente, per rispetto. Berlusconi sappiamo tutti quanto sia legato al Milan, ma a quanto mi risulta, ha dato mandato alla Finivenst di vendere il Milan, come ha anche ribadito nel famoso video di Facebook. Si fida tantissimo della figlia Marina, e ha preteso delle condizioni, tra le quali il suo ruolo come Presidente Onorario, con diritto di parola; nel senso che la sua non sarà una figura marginale fino a completo passaggio. I cinesi gli hanno garantito un'uscita di scena di primo piano, in grande stile. Il mercato attualmente è firmato Galliani, Berlusconi e Fininvest. I cinesi infatti avrebbero voluto un profilo come Unai Emery come allenatore ad esempio, ma fino al Closing il mercato va concordato e per questo è previsto un saldo negativo, che peserà tutto sulle spalle di Fininvest che per il momento è azionista di maggioranza. Tutto questo perché nel caso saltasse la trattativa il tutto graverebbe su Fininvest. Il mercato quindi dicevo, che è un altro segno che è stato data a Berlusconi la possibilità di uscire di scena da Protagonista. E' chiaro che bisogna aspettare due settimane, se tutto si farà si saprà giorno 7, il giorno del raduno. Fino al Closing non avremo la certezza che il Milan è stato venduto, questo per dovere di cronaca va detto.
I famosi 100 mln di euro, di cui si parla, non saranno utilizzati per questo mercato. Questi soldi entrano in gioco solo dopo la firma del Closing. Per cui potranno essere utilizzati a partire da Gennaio 2017. I 100 mln fanno parte soltanto del primo anno del piano d'investimento previsto dal progetto industriale dei cinesi. Per il momento( questa estate) quindi, ci sarà questo saldo negativo, che volendo essere ottimisti non sarà più di 40/50 mln di euro più le possibili cessioni. Infatti se ci fato caso l'operazione Lapadula è scattata soltanto dopo la cessione di El Sharaawi." Riguardo la cessione di Bacca, Campopiano" Si Bacca, potrebbe partire." Sul paragone Mr Bee-Cinesi:" Il 15 aprile, quando ho avuto le prime informazioni, un nome ha catturato la mia attenzione, ovvero Sal Galatioto, uomo di grande esperienza e affidabile, che sta curando questa trattativa col ruolo di Advisor. La garanzia è proprio lui, uomo di grande spessore che ha curato le più grandi cessioni ed acquisizioni in America, dal golf, cricket, basket. Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, e tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Attualmente l'unico nome di cui ho ricevuto conferme è l'Evergrande Real Estate, colosso immobiliare cinese proprietario anche del Guanzhou. Si fanno altri nomi, Robin Li, l'azienda Kweichow Moutai, ma certezze non ce ne sono. Questo perché, l'Advisor ha composto una conglomerata di investitori, cioè ci sono più investitori che volevano rilevare il Milan e Galatioto li ha messi insieme in questa conglomerata, hanno concordato l'impegno economico,immesso in questo fondo, che dovrebbe aggirarsi intorno ad 1,5 mld di dollari complessivamente. Gli investitori sono 7/8. Con questi investitori adesso parte una seconda fase della trattativa, ecco perché loro non vengono allo scoperto. Infatti il contratto iniziale, previsto per rilevare il Milan è stato modificato negli ultimi giorni, con Fininvest. Adesso Gancikoff ripartirà per la Cina dove sottoporrà questo contratto finale agli investitori cinesi che hanno firmato per le garanzie economiche. E chiaramente, in teoria possono anche chiamarsi fuori dall'acquisizione del Milan, e per questo motivo non sono ancora usciti i nomi ufficialmente. Prima dovranno accettare e firmare questo contratto, che poi verrà presentato a Berlusconi in attesa della sua decisione. Ovviamente mi sembra difficile che dopo essersi impegnati fino a questo punto, soprattutto per un'operazione così importante come quella di comprare il Milan, difficilmente si tireranno indietro, ma tutto è possibile. In tutto questo la garanzia si chiama Sal Galatioto. 
Sul mercato/allenatore: Si va verso la scelta di Giampaolo, come compromesso tra i due fronti. Per questo è probabile l'acquisto di un trequartista, i nomi sono sempre quelli. Credo che comunque dopo l'eventuale firma di giorno 7, potrebbee essere liberato qualche capitale in più, e magari usciranno nomi leggermente più importanti. Niente comunque di eclatante, in quanto come già detto, il piano di investimento dei cinesi partirà soltanto a Closing avvenuto."*


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervento di Campopiano in Radio: "La vera novità di oggi è che le quote societarie che passeranno da Fininvest alla conglomerata cinese saranno dell'80% e non più 70. Questa è una decisione presa nelle ultime 24 ore. La firma del 7 Luglio è un indiscrezione uscita già da altri colleghi, trova conferme. Dopo la firma del preliminare ci vorranno circa 45/60 giorni, tempi tecnici, per arrivare al closing. Un pò come successe alla Roma con Pallotta, anche se in quel caso ci sono voluti circa 4 mesi. Fininvest e i rappresentanti della conglomerata cinese, Galatioto e Gancikoff stanno cercando di fare prima, di restringere i tempi. La notizia è che si firmerà, MOLTO PROBABILMENTE, il giorno del raduno, ovvero il 7 luglio. Fininvest cederà l'80% subito e il restante 20% nel giro di un anno mezzo/ due anni. La vera notizia è che stata Fininvest a spingere per aumentare le quote da cedere, questo per mettere pressione alla cordata, in modo da evitare eventuali ripensamenti a prendere tutto il pacchetto azionario nei prossimi anni. Berlusconi rimarrà Presidente onorario per almeno i prossimi 2 anni e mezzo/3, fino a quando non si ultimerà il passaggio definitivo." In risposta ai dubbi di Agresti di Calciomercato.com Campopiano: " I dubbi sono giustificati, tant'è che a tal proposito per evitare colpi di scena, Fininvest-Cinesi non hanno quasi mai parlato del Presidente, per rispetto. Berlusconi sappiamo tutti quanto sia legato al Milan, ma a quanto mi risulta, ha dato mandato alla Finivenst di vendere Milan, come ha anche ribadito nel famoso video di Facebook. Si fida tantissimo della figlia Marina, e ha preteso delle condizioni, tra le quali il suo ruolo come Presidente Onorario, con diritto di parola; nel senso che la sua non sarà una figura marginale fino a completo passaggio. I cinesi gli hanno garantito un'uscita di scena di primo piano, in grande stile. Il mercato attualmente è firmato Galliani, Berlusconi e Fininvest. I cinesi infatti avrebbero voluto un profilo come Unai Emery come allenatore ad esempio Ma fino al Closing il mercato va concordato e per questo è previsto un saldo negativo, che peserà tutto sulle spalle di Fininvest che per il momento è azionista di maggioranza. Tutto questo perché nel caso saltasse la trattativa il tutto graverebbe su Fininvest. Il mercato quindi dicevo, che è un altro segno che è stato dato a Berlusconi la possibilità di uscire di scena da Protagonista. E' chiaro che bisogna aspettare due settimane, se tutto si farà si saprà giorno 7, il giorno del raduno. Fino al Closing non avremo la certezza che il Milan è stato venduto, questo per dovere di cronaca va detto.
> I famosi 100 mln di euro, di cui si parla, non saranno utilizzati per questo mercato. Questi soldi entrano in gioco solo dopo la firma del Closing. Per cui potranno essere utilizzati a partire da Gennaio 2017. I 100 mln fanno parte soltanto del primo anno del piano d'investimento previsto dal progetto industriale dei cinesi. Per il momento( questa estate) quindi, ci sarà questo saldo negativo, che volendo essere ottimisti non sarà più di 40/50 mln di euro più le possibili cessioni. Infatti se ci fato caso l'operazione Lapadula è scattata soltanto dopo la cessione di El Sharaawi." Riguardo la cessione di Bacca, Campopiano" Si Bacca, potrebbe partire." Sul paragone Mr Bee-Cinesi:" Il 15 aprile, quando ho avuto le prime informazioni, un nome ha catturato la mia attenzione, ovvero Sal Galatioto, uomo di grande esperienza e affidabile, che sta curando questa trattativa col ruolo di Advisor. La garanzia è proprio lui, uomo di grande spessore che ha curato le più grandi cessioni ed acquisizioni in America, dal golf, cricket, basket. Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, infatti tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Attualmente l'unico nome di cui ho ricevuto conferme è l'Evergrande Real Estate, colosso immobiliare cinese proprietario anche del Guanzhou. Si fanno altri nomi, Robin Li, l'azienda Kweichow Moutai, ma certezze non ce ne sono. Questo perché, l'Advisor ha composto una conglomerata di investitori, cioè ci sono più investitori che volevano rilevare il Milan e Galatioto li ha messi insieme in questa conglomerata, hanno concordato l'impegno economico,immesso in questo fondo, che dovrebbe aggirarsi intorno ad 1,5 mld di dollari complessivamente. Gli investitori sono 7/8. Con questi investitori adesso parte una seconda fase della trattativa, ecco perché loro non vengono allo scoperto. Infatti il contratto iniziale, previsto per rilevare il Milan è stato modificato negli ultimi giorni, con Fininvest. Adesso Gancikoff ripartirà per la Cina dove sottoporrà questo contratto finale agli investitori cinesi che hanno firmato per le garanzie economiche. E chiaramente, in teoria possono anche chiamarsi fuori dall'acquisizione del Milan, e per questo motivo non sono ancora usciti i nomi ufficialmente. Prima dovranno accettare e firmare questo contratto, che poi verrà presentato a Berlusconi in attesa della sua decisione. Ovviamente mi sembra difficile che dopo essersi impegnati fino a questo punto, soprattutto per un'operazione così importante come quella di comprare il Milan, difficilmente si tireranno indietro, ma tutto è possibile. In tutto questo la garanzia si chiama Sal Galatioto.
> Sul mercato/allenatore: Si va verso la scelta di Giampaolo, come compromesso tra i due fronti. Per questo è probabile l'acquisto di un trequartista, i nomi sono sempre quelli. Credo che comunque dopo l'eventuale firma di giorno 7, potrebbee essere liberato qualche capitale in più, e magari usciranno nomi leggermente più importanti. Niente comunque di eclatante, in quanto come già detto, il piano di investimento dei cinesi partirà soltanto a Closing avvenuto."*



E' stato un lavoraccio, ma ne è valsa la pena, dato che qualcosa è sfuggita ai più...per cui ho preferito riportare l'intero intervento di Campopiano in Radio. Molto molto interessante. Adesso devo dire, che la cosa mi è più chiara.


----------



## Milanista 87 (25 Giugno 2016)

Comunque penso che a prescindere dalle posizioni diverse che abbiamo , su una cosa siamo d'accordo 
il 7 Luglio è decisivo .In ogni caso .


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervento di Campopiano in Radio: "La vera novità di oggi è che le quote societarie che passeranno da Fininvest alla conglomerata cinese saranno dell'80% e non più 70. Questa è una decisione presa nelle ultime 24 ore. La firma del 7 Luglio è un indiscrezione uscita già da altri colleghi, che trova conferme. Dopo la firma del preliminare ci vorranno circa 45/60 giorni, tempi tecnici, per arrivare al closing. Un pò come successe alla Roma con Pallotta, anche se in quel caso ci sono voluti circa 4 mesi. Fininvest e i rappresentanti della conglomerata cinese, Galatioto e Gancikoff, stanno cercando di fare prima, di restringere i tempi. La notizia è che si firmerà, MOLTO PROBABILMENTE, il giorno del raduno, ovvero il 7 luglio. Fininvest cederà l'80% subito e il restante 20% nel giro di un anno mezzo/ due anni. La vera notizia è che stata Fininvest a spingere per aumentare le quote da cedere, questo per mettere pressione alla cordata, in modo da evitare eventuali ripensamenti a prendere tutto il pacchetto azionario nei prossimi anni. Berlusconi rimarrà Presidente onorario per almeno i prossimi 2 anni e mezzo/3, fino a quando non si ultimerà il passaggio definitivo." In risposta ai dubbi di Agresti di Calciomercato.com Campopiano: " I dubbi sono giustificati, tant'è che a tal proposito per evitare colpi di scena, Fininvest-Cinesi non hanno quasi mai parlato del Presidente, per rispetto. Berlusconi sappiamo tutti quanto sia legato al Milan, ma a quanto mi risulta, ha dato mandato alla Finivenst di vendere il Milan, come ha anche ribadito nel famoso video di Facebook. Si fida tantissimo della figlia Marina, e ha preteso delle condizioni, tra le quali il suo ruolo come Presidente Onorario, con diritto di parola; nel senso che la sua non sarà una figura marginale fino a completo passaggio. I cinesi gli hanno garantito un'uscita di scena di primo piano, in grande stile. Il mercato attualmente è firmato Galliani, Berlusconi e Fininvest. I cinesi infatti avrebbero voluto un profilo come Unai Emery come allenatore ad esempio, ma fino al Closing il mercato va concordato e per questo è previsto un saldo negativo, che peserà tutto sulle spalle di Fininvest che per il momento è azionista di maggioranza. Tutto questo perché nel caso saltasse la trattativa il tutto graverebbe su Fininvest. Il mercato quindi dicevo, che è un altro segno che è stato data a Berlusconi la possibilità di uscire di scena da Protagonista. E' chiaro che bisogna aspettare due settimane, se tutto si farà si saprà giorno 7, il giorno del raduno. Fino al Closing non avremo la certezza che il Milan è stato venduto, questo per dovere di cronaca va detto.
> I famosi 100 mln di euro, di cui si parla, non saranno utilizzati per questo mercato. Questi soldi entrano in gioco solo dopo la firma del Closing. Per cui potranno essere utilizzati a partire da Gennaio 2017. I 100 mln fanno parte soltanto del primo anno del piano d'investimento previsto dal progetto industriale dei cinesi. Per il momento( questa estate) quindi, ci sarà questo saldo negativo, che volendo essere ottimisti non sarà più di 40/50 mln di euro più le possibili cessioni. Infatti se ci fato caso l'operazione Lapadula è scattata soltanto dopo la cessione di El Sharaawi." Riguardo la cessione di Bacca, Campopiano" Si Bacca, potrebbe partire." Sul paragone Mr Bee-Cinesi:" Il 15 aprile, quando ho avuto le prime informazioni, un nome ha catturato la mia attenzione, ovvero Sal Galatioto, uomo di grande esperienza e affidabile, che sta curando questa trattativa col ruolo di Advisor. La garanzia è proprio lui, uomo di grande spessore che ha curato le più grandi cessioni ed acquisizioni in America, dal golf, cricket, basket. Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, infatti tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Attualmente l'unico nome di cui ho ricevuto conferme è l'Evergrande Real Estate, colosso immobiliare cinese proprietario anche del Guanzhou. Si fanno altri nomi, Robin Li, l'azienda Kweichow Moutai, ma certezze non ce ne sono. Questo perché, l'Advisor ha composto una conglomerata di investitori, cioè ci sono più investitori che volevano rilevare il Milan e Galatioto li ha messi insieme in questa conglomerata, hanno concordato l'impegno economico,immesso in questo fondo, che dovrebbe aggirarsi intorno ad 1,5 mld di dollari complessivamente. Gli investitori sono 7/8. Con questi investitori adesso parte una seconda fase della trattativa, ecco perché loro non vengono allo scoperto. Infatti il contratto iniziale, previsto per rilevare il Milan è stato modificato negli ultimi giorni, con Fininvest. Adesso Gancikoff ripartirà per la Cina dove sottoporrà questo contratto finale agli investitori cinesi che hanno firmato per le garanzie economiche. E chiaramente, in teoria possono anche chiamarsi fuori dall'acquisizione del Milan, e per questo motivo non sono ancora usciti i nomi ufficialmente. Prima dovranno accettare e firmare questo contratto, che poi verrà presentato a Berlusconi in attesa della sua decisione. Ovviamente mi sembra difficile che dopo essersi impegnati fino a questo punto, soprattutto per un'operazione così importante come quella di comprare il Milan, difficilmente si tireranno indietro, ma tutto è possibile. In tutto questo la garanzia si chiama Sal Galatioto.
> Sul mercato/allenatore: Si va verso la scelta di Giampaolo, come compromesso tra i due fronti. Per questo è probabile l'acquisto di un trequartista, i nomi sono sempre quelli. Credo che comunque dopo l'eventuale firma di giorno 7, potrebbee essere liberato qualche capitale in più, e magari usciranno nomi leggermente più importanti. Niente comunque di eclatante, in quanto come già detto, il piano di investimento dei cinesi partirà soltanto a Closing avvenuto."*



Quindi direi che, almeno per il momento, c'è poco da esultare.

La prossima stagione sarà l'ennesimo strazio. E questo è un forum di una squadra di calcio. Non di alta finanza.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' stato un lavoraccio, ma ne è valsa la pena, dato che qualcosa è sfuggita ai più...per cui ho preferito riportare l'intero intervento di Campopiano in Radio. Molto molto interessante. Adesso devo dire, che la cosa mi è più chiara.


complimenti davvero per il lavoro!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervento di Campopiano in Radio: "La vera novità di oggi è che le quote societarie che passeranno da Fininvest alla conglomerata cinese saranno dell'80% e non più 70. Questa è una decisione presa nelle ultime 24 ore. La firma del 7 Luglio è un indiscrezione uscita già da altri colleghi, che trova conferme. Dopo la firma del preliminare ci vorranno circa 45/60 giorni, tempi tecnici, per arrivare al closing. Un pò come successe alla Roma con Pallotta, anche se in quel caso ci sono voluti circa 4 mesi. Fininvest e i rappresentanti della conglomerata cinese, Galatioto e Gancikoff, stanno cercando di fare prima, di restringere i tempi. La notizia è che si firmerà, MOLTO PROBABILMENTE, il giorno del raduno, ovvero il 7 luglio. Fininvest cederà l'80% subito e il restante 20% nel giro di un anno mezzo/ due anni. La vera notizia è che stata Fininvest a spingere per aumentare le quote da cedere, questo per mettere pressione alla cordata, in modo da evitare eventuali ripensamenti a prendere tutto il pacchetto azionario nei prossimi anni. Berlusconi rimarrà Presidente onorario per almeno i prossimi 2 anni e mezzo/3, fino a quando non si ultimerà il passaggio definitivo." In risposta ai dubbi di Agresti di Calciomercato.com Campopiano: " I dubbi sono giustificati, tant'è che a tal proposito per evitare colpi di scena, Fininvest-Cinesi non hanno quasi mai parlato del Presidente, per rispetto. Berlusconi sappiamo tutti quanto sia legato al Milan, ma a quanto mi risulta, ha dato mandato alla Finivenst di vendere il Milan, come ha anche ribadito nel famoso video di Facebook. Si fida tantissimo della figlia Marina, e ha preteso delle condizioni, tra le quali il suo ruolo come Presidente Onorario, con diritto di parola; nel senso che la sua non sarà una figura marginale fino a completo passaggio. I cinesi gli hanno garantito un'uscita di scena di primo piano, in grande stile. Il mercato attualmente è firmato Galliani, Berlusconi e Fininvest. I cinesi infatti avrebbero voluto un profilo come Unai Emery come allenatore ad esempio, ma fino al Closing il mercato va concordato e per questo è previsto un saldo negativo, che peserà tutto sulle spalle di Fininvest che per il momento è azionista di maggioranza. Tutto questo perché nel caso saltasse la trattativa il tutto graverebbe su Fininvest. Il mercato quindi dicevo, che è un altro segno che è stato data a Berlusconi la possibilità di uscire di scena da Protagonista. E' chiaro che bisogna aspettare due settimane, se tutto si farà si saprà giorno 7, il giorno del raduno. Fino al Closing non avremo la certezza che il Milan è stato venduto, questo per dovere di cronaca va detto.
> I famosi 100 mln di euro, di cui si parla, non saranno utilizzati per questo mercato. Questi soldi entrano in gioco solo dopo la firma del Closing. Per cui potranno essere utilizzati a partire da Gennaio 2017. I 100 mln fanno parte soltanto del primo anno del piano d'investimento previsto dal progetto industriale dei cinesi. Per il momento( questa estate) quindi, ci sarà questo saldo negativo, che volendo essere ottimisti non sarà più di 40/50 mln di euro più le possibili cessioni. Infatti se ci fato caso l'operazione Lapadula è scattata soltanto dopo la cessione di El Sharaawi." Riguardo la cessione di Bacca, Campopiano" Si Bacca, potrebbe partire." Sul paragone Mr Bee-Cinesi:" Il 15 aprile, quando ho avuto le prime informazioni, un nome ha catturato la mia attenzione, ovvero Sal Galatioto, uomo di grande esperienza e affidabile, che sta curando questa trattativa col ruolo di Advisor. La garanzia è proprio lui, uomo di grande spessore che ha curato le più grandi cessioni ed acquisizioni in America, dal golf, cricket, basket. Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, e tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Attualmente l'unico nome di cui ho ricevuto conferme è l'Evergrande Real Estate, colosso immobiliare cinese proprietario anche del Guanzhou. Si fanno altri nomi, Robin Li, l'azienda Kweichow Moutai, ma certezze non ce ne sono. Questo perché, l'Advisor ha composto una conglomerata di investitori, cioè ci sono più investitori che volevano rilevare il Milan e Galatioto li ha messi insieme in questa conglomerata, hanno concordato l'impegno economico,immesso in questo fondo, che dovrebbe aggirarsi intorno ad 1,5 mld di dollari complessivamente. Gli investitori sono 7/8. Con questi investitori adesso parte una seconda fase della trattativa, ecco perché loro non vengono allo scoperto. Infatti il contratto iniziale, previsto per rilevare il Milan è stato modificato negli ultimi giorni, con Fininvest. Adesso Gancikoff ripartirà per la Cina dove sottoporrà questo contratto finale agli investitori cinesi che hanno firmato per le garanzie economiche. E chiaramente, in teoria possono anche chiamarsi fuori dall'acquisizione del Milan, e per questo motivo non sono ancora usciti i nomi ufficialmente. Prima dovranno accettare e firmare questo contratto, che poi verrà presentato a Berlusconi in attesa della sua decisione. Ovviamente mi sembra difficile che dopo essersi impegnati fino a questo punto, soprattutto per un'operazione così importante come quella di comprare il Milan, difficilmente si tireranno indietro, ma tutto è possibile. In tutto questo la garanzia si chiama Sal Galatioto.
> Sul mercato/allenatore: Si va verso la scelta di Giampaolo, come compromesso tra i due fronti. Per questo è probabile l'acquisto di un trequartista, i nomi sono sempre quelli. Credo che comunque dopo l'eventuale firma di giorno 7, potrebbee essere liberato qualche capitale in più, e magari usciranno nomi leggermente più importanti. Niente comunque di eclatante, in quanto come già detto, il piano di investimento dei cinesi partirà soltanto a Closing avvenuto."*


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervento di Campopiano in Radio: "La vera novità di oggi è che le quote societarie che passeranno da Fininvest alla conglomerata cinese saranno dell'80% e non più 70. Questa è una decisione presa nelle ultime 24 ore. La firma del 7 Luglio è un indiscrezione uscita già da altri colleghi, che trova conferme. Dopo la firma del preliminare ci vorranno circa 45/60 giorni, tempi tecnici, per arrivare al closing. Un pò come successe alla Roma con Pallotta, anche se in quel caso ci sono voluti circa 4 mesi. Fininvest e i rappresentanti della conglomerata cinese, Galatioto e Gancikoff, stanno cercando di fare prima, di restringere i tempi. La notizia è che si firmerà, MOLTO PROBABILMENTE, il giorno del raduno, ovvero il 7 luglio. Fininvest cederà l'80% subito e il restante 20% nel giro di un anno mezzo/ due anni. La vera notizia è che stata Fininvest a spingere per aumentare le quote da cedere, questo per mettere pressione alla cordata, in modo da evitare eventuali ripensamenti a prendere tutto il pacchetto azionario nei prossimi anni. Berlusconi rimarrà Presidente onorario per almeno i prossimi 2 anni e mezzo/3, fino a quando non si ultimerà il passaggio definitivo." In risposta ai dubbi di Agresti di Calciomercato.com Campopiano: " I dubbi sono giustificati, tant'è che a tal proposito per evitare colpi di scena, Fininvest-Cinesi non hanno quasi mai parlato del Presidente, per rispetto. Berlusconi sappiamo tutti quanto sia legato al Milan, ma a quanto mi risulta, ha dato mandato alla Finivenst di vendere il Milan, come ha anche ribadito nel famoso video di Facebook. Si fida tantissimo della figlia Marina, e ha preteso delle condizioni, tra le quali il suo ruolo come Presidente Onorario, con diritto di parola; nel senso che la sua non sarà una figura marginale fino a completo passaggio. I cinesi gli hanno garantito un'uscita di scena di primo piano, in grande stile. Il mercato attualmente è firmato Galliani, Berlusconi e Fininvest. I cinesi infatti avrebbero voluto un profilo come Unai Emery come allenatore ad esempio, ma fino al Closing il mercato va concordato e per questo è previsto un saldo negativo, che peserà tutto sulle spalle di Fininvest che per il momento è azionista di maggioranza. Tutto questo perché nel caso saltasse la trattativa il tutto graverebbe su Fininvest. Il mercato quindi dicevo, che è un altro segno che è stato data a Berlusconi la possibilità di uscire di scena da Protagonista. E' chiaro che bisogna aspettare due settimane, se tutto si farà si saprà giorno 7, il giorno del raduno. Fino al Closing non avremo la certezza che il Milan è stato venduto, questo per dovere di cronaca va detto.
> I famosi 100 mln di euro, di cui si parla, non saranno utilizzati per questo mercato. Questi soldi entrano in gioco solo dopo la firma del Closing. Per cui potranno essere utilizzati a partire da Gennaio 2017. I 100 mln fanno parte soltanto del primo anno del piano d'investimento previsto dal progetto industriale dei cinesi. Per il momento( questa estate) quindi, ci sarà questo saldo negativo, che volendo essere ottimisti non sarà più di 40/50 mln di euro più le possibili cessioni. Infatti se ci fato caso l'operazione Lapadula è scattata soltanto dopo la cessione di El Sharaawi." Riguardo la cessione di Bacca, Campopiano" Si Bacca, potrebbe partire." Sul paragone Mr Bee-Cinesi:" Il 15 aprile, quando ho avuto le prime informazioni, un nome ha catturato la mia attenzione, ovvero Sal Galatioto, uomo di grande esperienza e affidabile, che sta curando questa trattativa col ruolo di Advisor. La garanzia è proprio lui, uomo di grande spessore che ha curato le più grandi cessioni ed acquisizioni in America, dal golf, cricket, basket. Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, e tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Attualmente l'unico nome di cui ho ricevuto conferme è l'Evergrande Real Estate, colosso immobiliare cinese proprietario anche del Guanzhou. Si fanno altri nomi, Robin Li, l'azienda Kweichow Moutai, ma certezze non ce ne sono. Questo perché, l'Advisor ha composto una conglomerata di investitori, cioè ci sono più investitori che volevano rilevare il Milan e Galatioto li ha messi insieme in questa conglomerata, hanno concordato l'impegno economico,immesso in questo fondo, che dovrebbe aggirarsi intorno ad 1,5 mld di dollari complessivamente. Gli investitori sono 7/8. Con questi investitori adesso parte una seconda fase della trattativa, ecco perché loro non vengono allo scoperto. Infatti il contratto iniziale, previsto per rilevare il Milan è stato modificato negli ultimi giorni, con Fininvest. Adesso Gancikoff ripartirà per la Cina dove sottoporrà questo contratto finale agli investitori cinesi che hanno firmato per le garanzie economiche. E chiaramente, in teoria possono anche chiamarsi fuori dall'acquisizione del Milan, e per questo motivo non sono ancora usciti i nomi ufficialmente. Prima dovranno accettare e firmare questo contratto, che poi verrà presentato a Berlusconi in attesa della sua decisione. Ovviamente mi sembra difficile che dopo essersi impegnati fino a questo punto, soprattutto per un'operazione così importante come quella di comprare il Milan, difficilmente si tireranno indietro, ma tutto è possibile. In tutto questo la garanzia si chiama Sal Galatioto.
> Sul mercato/allenatore: Si va verso la scelta di Giampaolo, come compromesso tra i due fronti. Per questo è probabile l'acquisto di un trequartista, i nomi sono sempre quelli. Credo che comunque dopo l'eventuale firma di giorno 7, potrebbee essere liberato qualche capitale in più, e magari usciranno nomi leggermente più importanti. Niente comunque di eclatante, in quanto come già detto, il piano di investimento dei cinesi partirà soltanto a Closing avvenuto."*



E no nel suo articolo dice che il sette c'è la firma,ora in radio dice che molto probabilmente ci sarà senza esserne certo al 100%.Si mettesse d'accordo con se stesso.


----------



## smallball (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervento di Campopiano in Radio: "La vera novità di oggi è che le quote societarie che passeranno da Fininvest alla conglomerata cinese saranno dell'80% e non più 70. Questa è una decisione presa nelle ultime 24 ore. La firma del 7 Luglio è un indiscrezione uscita già da altri colleghi, che trova conferme. Dopo la firma del preliminare ci vorranno circa 45/60 giorni, tempi tecnici, per arrivare al closing. Un pò come successe alla Roma con Pallotta, anche se in quel caso ci sono voluti circa 4 mesi. Fininvest e i rappresentanti della conglomerata cinese, Galatioto e Gancikoff, stanno cercando di fare prima, di restringere i tempi. La notizia è che si firmerà, MOLTO PROBABILMENTE, il giorno del raduno, ovvero il 7 luglio. Fininvest cederà l'80% subito e il restante 20% nel giro di un anno mezzo/ due anni. La vera notizia è che stata Fininvest a spingere per aumentare le quote da cedere, questo per mettere pressione alla cordata, in modo da evitare eventuali ripensamenti a prendere tutto il pacchetto azionario nei prossimi anni. Berlusconi rimarrà Presidente onorario per almeno i prossimi 2 anni e mezzo/3, fino a quando non si ultimerà il passaggio definitivo." In risposta ai dubbi di Agresti di Calciomercato.com Campopiano: " I dubbi sono giustificati, tant'è che a tal proposito per evitare colpi di scena, Fininvest-Cinesi non hanno quasi mai parlato del Presidente, per rispetto. Berlusconi sappiamo tutti quanto sia legato al Milan, ma a quanto mi risulta, ha dato mandato alla Finivenst di vendere il Milan, come ha anche ribadito nel famoso video di Facebook. Si fida tantissimo della figlia Marina, e ha preteso delle condizioni, tra le quali il suo ruolo come Presidente Onorario, con diritto di parola; nel senso che la sua non sarà una figura marginale fino a completo passaggio. I cinesi gli hanno garantito un'uscita di scena di primo piano, in grande stile. Il mercato attualmente è firmato Galliani, Berlusconi e Fininvest. I cinesi infatti avrebbero voluto un profilo come Unai Emery come allenatore ad esempio, ma fino al Closing il mercato va concordato e per questo è previsto un saldo negativo, che peserà tutto sulle spalle di Fininvest che per il momento è azionista di maggioranza. Tutto questo perché nel caso saltasse la trattativa il tutto graverebbe su Fininvest. Il mercato quindi dicevo, che è un altro segno che è stato data a Berlusconi la possibilità di uscire di scena da Protagonista. E' chiaro che bisogna aspettare due settimane, se tutto si farà si saprà giorno 7, il giorno del raduno. Fino al Closing non avremo la certezza che il Milan è stato venduto, questo per dovere di cronaca va detto.
> I famosi 100 mln di euro, di cui si parla, non saranno utilizzati per questo mercato. Questi soldi entrano in gioco solo dopo la firma del Closing. Per cui potranno essere utilizzati a partire da Gennaio 2017. I 100 mln fanno parte soltanto del primo anno del piano d'investimento previsto dal progetto industriale dei cinesi. Per il momento( questa estate) quindi, ci sarà questo saldo negativo, che volendo essere ottimisti non sarà più di 40/50 mln di euro più le possibili cessioni. Infatti se ci fato caso l'operazione Lapadula è scattata soltanto dopo la cessione di El Sharaawi." Riguardo la cessione di Bacca, Campopiano" Si Bacca, potrebbe partire." Sul paragone Mr Bee-Cinesi:" Il 15 aprile, quando ho avuto le prime informazioni, un nome ha catturato la mia attenzione, ovvero Sal Galatioto, uomo di grande esperienza e affidabile, che sta curando questa trattativa col ruolo di Advisor. La garanzia è proprio lui, uomo di grande spessore che ha curato le più grandi cessioni ed acquisizioni in America, dal golf, cricket, basket. Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, e tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Attualmente l'unico nome di cui ho ricevuto conferme è l'Evergrande Real Estate, colosso immobiliare cinese proprietario anche del Guanzhou. Si fanno altri nomi, Robin Li, l'azienda Kweichow Moutai, ma certezze non ce ne sono. Questo perché, l'Advisor ha composto una conglomerata di investitori, cioè ci sono più investitori che volevano rilevare il Milan e Galatioto li ha messi insieme in questa conglomerata, hanno concordato l'impegno economico,immesso in questo fondo, che dovrebbe aggirarsi intorno ad 1,5 mld di dollari complessivamente. Gli investitori sono 7/8. Con questi investitori adesso parte una seconda fase della trattativa, ecco perché loro non vengono allo scoperto. Infatti il contratto iniziale, previsto per rilevare il Milan è stato modificato negli ultimi giorni, con Fininvest. Adesso Gancikoff ripartirà per la Cina dove sottoporrà questo contratto finale agli investitori cinesi che hanno firmato per le garanzie economiche. E chiaramente, in teoria possono anche chiamarsi fuori dall'acquisizione del Milan, e per questo motivo non sono ancora usciti i nomi ufficialmente. Prima dovranno accettare e firmare questo contratto, che poi verrà presentato a Berlusconi in attesa della sua decisione. Ovviamente mi sembra difficile che dopo essersi impegnati fino a questo punto, soprattutto per un'operazione così importante come quella di comprare il Milan, difficilmente si tireranno indietro, ma tutto è possibile. In tutto questo la garanzia si chiama Sal Galatioto.
> Sul mercato/allenatore: Si va verso la scelta di Giampaolo, come compromesso tra i due fronti. Per questo è probabile l'acquisto di un trequartista, i nomi sono sempre quelli. Credo che comunque dopo l'eventuale firma di giorno 7, potrebbee essere liberato qualche capitale in più, e magari usciranno nomi leggermente più importanti. Niente comunque di eclatante, in quanto come già detto, il piano di investimento dei cinesi partirà soltanto a Closing avvenuto."*



Ibra,direi,e' ampiamente archiviato,andra' in Inghilterra


----------



## alcyppa (25 Giugno 2016)

Giampaolo compromesso tra i due fronti.......


----------



## ignaxio (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' stato un lavoraccio, ma ne è valsa la pena, dato che qualcosa è sfuggita ai più...per cui ho preferito riportare l'intero intervento di Campopiano in Radio. Molto molto interessante. Adesso devo dire, che la cosa mi è più chiara.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agenzia ANSA dopo 5 ore conferma lo scoop di Campopiano: i cinesi stanno trattando per acquistare subito l'80% anziché il 70% in modo tale da rendere più snello il sistema di garanzie sulle restanti quote, che verranno rilevate nei prossimi anni, come previsto dal preliminare di compravendita. Le parti continueranno a lavorare in questi giorni per ultimare il contratto e limare gli ultimi dettagli, con l'intenzione di arrivare alla firma nel giorno del raduno, il 7 luglio, dopo il benestare di Berlusconi.*



Nono ma Campopiano si accoda, non ha scoop suoi cit, quella dell'80% è stato ovviamente il primo a dirla


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Giugno 2016)

Motivo in piú per puntare ad Ibrahimovic. Non avendo costo di caryellino questa estate costerebbe poco e il suo costo si spalmerebbe a valle dell'arrivo dei soldi cinesi.

Bacca perme parte. Io Adriano lo terrei come riserva invece di spendere per Pavoletti, come terrei Niang.

Attacco Ibra, Lapadula, Niang e Adriano.

I soldi di Bacca li investiamo per spedire sulla luna Matri e costruire un centrocampo


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2016)

Comunque la parte sulla cordata, mi ha fatto capire molte cose. Ora mi è chiaro perché i nomi non sono usciti.
Galatioto ha riunito diversi compratori che volevano il milan in questa "cordata". Ma fino a quando non firmano, alcuni possono teoricamente ritirarsi dall'acquisizione, anche se a detta di Campopiano difficilmente lo faranno. Ed è effettivamente una spiegazione molto logica.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Giampaolo compromesso tra i due fronti.......



Eh.

Direi che è abbastanza agghiacciante. Un compromesso poteva essere Garcia, non di certo Giampaolo.

Giampaolo è un nome di Sacchi, del nano e del Gallo. E lo sappiamo tutti.


----------



## Andrea1985 (25 Giugno 2016)

Cmq la sostanza è altro anno buttato.. Con Giampaolo in panchina aiuto.. Mai una gioia


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...





.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque la parte sulla cordata, mi ha fatto capire molte cose. Ora mi è chiaro perché i nomi non sono usciti.
> Galatioto ha riunito diversi compratori che volevano il milan in questa "cordata". Ma fino a quando non firmano, alcuni possono teoricamente ritirarsi dall'acquisizione, anche se a detta di Campopiano difficilmente lo faranno. Ed è effettivamente una spiegazione molto logica.



Bravo... ma Campopiano certe cose le dice solo quando può dirle. Ecco perché vi suggerivo di stare tranquilli che prima o poi tutto sarebbe stato chiarito. La trattativa sta procedendo su binari logici e in maniera spedita, senza intoppi. Checché ne dica Forchielli, che probabilmente avrà chiamato ad un centro massaggi di Pechino...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Giugno 2016)

Io fino a che non firmeranno il closing non guarderò una singola partita del Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...





alcyppa ha scritto:


> Giampaolo compromesso tra i due fronti.......



Il Presidente cinese Xi Jinping ha imposto che nelle scuole calcio cinesi venga insegnato il gioco di Giampaolo. I bambini lì sono cresciuti con la leggenda del suo Siena


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Sono elettrizzato...sarà dura aspettare fino al 7 ma vediamo...con tutte le cessioni che abbiamo da fare magari un gruzzoletto si mette via...in quando giampa...vabbe,non è un nome che elettrizza le folle...anzi....però se sarà lui il prescelto gli farò i migliori auguri...d'altronde il giudice sarà il campo (io,personalmente,non avrei dato 2 lire nemmeno a sarri...)
Vedremo...intanto dai che la Cina è vicina!!!


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Giugno 2016)

Che sta stagione era da buttare s'era già capito da un pò. Alle visioni superottimistiche di mille milioni da spendere a giugno non ho mai creduto. Anche perchè già con Mr Bean, fininvest e berlusconi sono rimasti strafregati, mettendo 100 e passa milioni in mano a galliani e non ricevendone mai copertura.


----------



## sabato (25 Giugno 2016)

Il 7 luglio? 
Se è senza penali, è fumo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervento di Campopiano in Radio: "La vera novità di oggi è che le quote societarie che passeranno da Fininvest alla conglomerata cinese saranno dell'80% e non più 70. Questa è una decisione presa nelle ultime 24 ore. La firma del 7 Luglio è un indiscrezione uscita già da altri colleghi, che trova conferme. Dopo la firma del preliminare ci vorranno circa 45/60 giorni, tempi tecnici, per arrivare al closing. Un pò come successe alla Roma con Pallotta, anche se in quel caso ci sono voluti circa 4 mesi. Fininvest e i rappresentanti della conglomerata cinese, Galatioto e Gancikoff, stanno cercando di fare prima, di restringere i tempi. La notizia è che si firmerà, MOLTO PROBABILMENTE, il giorno del raduno, ovvero il 7 luglio. Fininvest cederà l'80% subito e il restante 20% nel giro di un anno mezzo/ due anni. La vera notizia è che stata Fininvest a spingere per aumentare le quote da cedere, questo per mettere pressione alla cordata, in modo da evitare eventuali ripensamenti a prendere tutto il pacchetto azionario nei prossimi anni. Berlusconi rimarrà Presidente onorario per almeno i prossimi 2 anni e mezzo/3, fino a quando non si ultimerà il passaggio definitivo." In risposta ai dubbi di Agresti di Calciomercato.com Campopiano: " I dubbi sono giustificati, tant'è che a tal proposito per evitare colpi di scena, Fininvest-Cinesi non hanno quasi mai parlato del Presidente, per rispetto. Berlusconi sappiamo tutti quanto sia legato al Milan, ma a quanto mi risulta, ha dato mandato alla Finivenst di vendere il Milan, come ha anche ribadito nel famoso video di Facebook. Si fida tantissimo della figlia Marina, e ha preteso delle condizioni, tra le quali il suo ruolo come Presidente Onorario, con diritto di parola; nel senso che la sua non sarà una figura marginale fino a completo passaggio. I cinesi gli hanno garantito un'uscita di scena di primo piano, in grande stile. Il mercato attualmente è firmato Galliani, Berlusconi e Fininvest. I cinesi infatti avrebbero voluto un profilo come Unai Emery come allenatore ad esempio, ma fino al Closing il mercato va concordato e per questo è previsto un saldo negativo, che peserà tutto sulle spalle di Fininvest che per il momento è azionista di maggioranza. Tutto questo perché nel caso saltasse la trattativa il tutto graverebbe su Fininvest. Il mercato quindi dicevo, che è un altro segno che è stato data a Berlusconi la possibilità di uscire di scena da Protagonista. E' chiaro che bisogna aspettare due settimane, se tutto si farà si saprà giorno 7, il giorno del raduno. Fino al Closing non avremo la certezza che il Milan è stato venduto, questo per dovere di cronaca va detto.
> I famosi 100 mln di euro, di cui si parla, non saranno utilizzati per questo mercato. Questi soldi entrano in gioco solo dopo la firma del Closing. Per cui potranno essere utilizzati a partire da Gennaio 2017. I 100 mln fanno parte soltanto del primo anno del piano d'investimento previsto dal progetto industriale dei cinesi. Per il momento( questa estate) quindi, ci sarà questo saldo negativo, che volendo essere ottimisti non sarà più di 40/50 mln di euro più le possibili cessioni. Infatti se ci fato caso l'operazione Lapadula è scattata soltanto dopo la cessione di El Sharaawi." Riguardo la cessione di Bacca, Campopiano" Si Bacca, potrebbe partire." Sul paragone Mr Bee-Cinesi:" Il 15 aprile, quando ho avuto le prime informazioni, un nome ha catturato la mia attenzione, ovvero Sal Galatioto, uomo di grande esperienza e affidabile, che sta curando questa trattativa col ruolo di Advisor. La garanzia è proprio lui, uomo di grande spessore che ha curato le più grandi cessioni ed acquisizioni in America, dal golf, cricket, basket. Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, e tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Attualmente l'unico nome di cui ho ricevuto conferme è l'Evergrande Real Estate, colosso immobiliare cinese proprietario anche del Guanzhou. Si fanno altri nomi, Robin Li, l'azienda Kweichow Moutai, ma certezze non ce ne sono. Questo perché, l'Advisor ha composto una conglomerata di investitori, cioè ci sono più investitori che volevano rilevare il Milan e Galatioto li ha messi insieme in questa conglomerata, hanno concordato l'impegno economico,immesso in questo fondo, che dovrebbe aggirarsi intorno ad 1,5 mld di dollari complessivamente. Gli investitori sono 7/8. Con questi investitori adesso parte una seconda fase della trattativa, ecco perché loro non vengono allo scoperto. Infatti il contratto iniziale, previsto per rilevare il Milan è stato modificato negli ultimi giorni, con Fininvest. Adesso Gancikoff ripartirà per la Cina dove sottoporrà questo contratto finale agli investitori cinesi che hanno firmato per le garanzie economiche. E chiaramente, in teoria possono anche chiamarsi fuori dall'acquisizione del Milan, e per questo motivo non sono ancora usciti i nomi ufficialmente. Prima dovranno accettare e firmare questo contratto, che poi verrà presentato a Berlusconi in attesa della sua decisione. Ovviamente mi sembra difficile che dopo essersi impegnati fino a questo punto, soprattutto per un'operazione così importante come quella di comprare il Milan, difficilmente si tireranno indietro, ma tutto è possibile. In tutto questo la garanzia si chiama Sal Galatioto.
> Sul mercato/allenatore: Si va verso la scelta di Giampaolo, come compromesso tra i due fronti. Per questo è probabile l'acquisto di un trequartista, i nomi sono sempre quelli. Credo che comunque dopo l'eventuale firma di giorno 7, potrebbee essere liberato qualche capitale in più, e magari usciranno nomi leggermente più importanti. Niente comunque di eclatante, in quanto come già detto, il piano di investimento dei cinesi partirà soltanto a Closing avvenuto."*


E va bene, dai. Tiferò Giampaolo, tiferò Vazquez, tiferò Lapadula... nella speranza di poter fare una buona stagione: come? Non lo so, ma ci voglio credere, se non altro perché questo è l'ultimo atto del Milan targato Fininvest e dall'anno prossimo avremo la certezza di una nuova società, di una nuova forza economica e di una grande campagna acquisti. 
Confido che col mercato concordato si riesca a mettere su una squadra quantomeno decente, sempre con la speranza di poter tornare in Champions League in qualche modo, cosa senz'altro complicatissima, ma anche cosa impossibile qualora la gestione sportiva fosse rimasta solo ed esclusivamente nelle mani del condor.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

sabato ha scritto:


> Il 7 luglio?
> Se è senza penali, è fumo.



Leggi bene, ci saranno penali molto consistenti.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E va bene, dai. Tiferò Giampaolo, tiferò Vazquez, tiferò Lapadula... nella speranza di poter fare una buona stagione: come? Non lo so, ma ci voglio credere, se non altro perché questo è l'ultimo atto del Milan targato Fininvest e dall'anno prossimo avremo la certezza di una nuova società, di una nuova forza economica e di una grande campagna acquisti.
> Confido che col mercato concordato si riesca a mettere su una squadra quantomeno decente, sempre con la speranza di poter tornare in Champions League in qualche modo, cosa senz'altro complicatissima, ma anche cosa impossibile qualora la gestione sportiva fosse rimasta solo ed esclusivamente nelle mani del condor.



Bravo, è questo lo spirito con cui affrontare i prossimi mesi


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E no nel suo articolo dice che il sette c'è la firma,ora in radio dice che molto probabilmente ci sarà senza esserne certo al 100%.Si mettesse d'accordo con se stesso.



Hai ragionissimo


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E va bene, dai. Tiferò Giampaolo, tiferò Vazquez, tiferò Lapadula... nella speranza di poter fare una buona stagione: come? Non lo so, ma ci voglio credere, se non altro perché questo è l'ultimo atto del Milan targato Fininvest e dall'anno prossimo avremo la certezza di una nuova società, di una nuova forza economica e di una grande campagna acquisti.
> Confido che col mercato concordato si riesca a mettere su una squadra quantomeno decente, sempre con la speranza di poter tornare in Champions League in qualche modo, cosa senz'altro complicatissima, ma anche cosa impossibile qualora la gestione sportiva fosse rimasta solo ed esclusivamente nelle mani del condor.




E pensi che i cinesi, da gennaio, spediscano sulla luna tutti sti cessi e rifacciano la rosa daccapo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E pensi che i cinesi, da gennaio, spediscano sulla luna tutti sti cessi e rifacciano la rosa daccapo?


No. Spero che già in questa sessione arrivi qualcuno di decente (magari Paredes, un difensore centrale o qualcun altro) e poi l'anno prossimo, a maggio 2017, si completi l'opera con grandi acquisti e il siluramento dei cessi, oltre all'esonero di Giampaolo. Ovviamente il grande mercato non ci sarà a gennaio ma se ne parlerà l'estate prossima. Voglio fare questo atto di fede.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2016)

In questo momento la priorità e' la cessione 

Il resto verrà da se


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Nel calciomercato le ottime occasioni ci sono sempre....bisogna solo essere bravi e furbi nello scovarle...questo è il problema...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E pensi che i cinesi, da gennaio, spediscano sulla luna tutti sti cessi e rifacciano la rosa daccapo?



secondo me il problema di fondo è questo: i cinesi così come fininvest non si espongono finanziariamente più di tanto se prima non si firma il closing, e questo è un segno di serietà a mio avviso. Certo, ci fosse stato uno sceicco, probabilmente problemi non se ne sarebbe fatti, ma i cinesi non buttano soldi a fondo perduto. C'è un piano di investimento ben preciso, come dice Campopiano, che si svilupperà negli anni. Probabilmente per tentare di convincere Ilvio, avranno dovuto accettare delle conseguenze, e una di queste ( è una mia opinione) potrebbe essere che il mercato di quest'anno lo fa Berlusconi con Galliani, formando quel famoso nucleo di Italiani che tanto piace a loro, e poi quando firmeranno il closing i cinesi si occuperanno di prendere giocatori più internazionali e forti. Questo è ovviamente la mia interpretazione, ascoltando Campopiano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E no nel suo articolo dice che il sette c'è la firma,ora in radio dice che molto probabilmente ci sarà senza esserne certo al 100%.Si mettesse d'accordo con se stesso.



Veramente ha detto in altra cosa ....


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Veramente ha detto in altra cosa ....



Vabbe tanto e' inutile 
Lascia stare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> secondo me il problema di fondo è questo: i cinesi così come fininvest non si espongono finanziariamente più di tanto se prima non si firma il closing, e questo è un segno di serietà a mio avviso. Certo, ci fosse stato uno sceicco, probabilmente problemi non se ne sarebbe fatti, ma i cinesi non buttano soldi a fondo perduto. C'è un piano di investimento ben preciso, come dice Campopiano, che si svilupperà negli anni. Probabilmente per tentare di convincere Ilvio, avranno dovuto accettare delle conseguenze, e una di queste ( è una mia opinione) potrebbe essere che il mercato di quest'anno lo fa Berlusconi con Galliani, formando quel famoso nucleo di Italiani che tanto piace a loro, e poi quando firmeranno il closing i cinesi si occuperanno di prendere giocatori più internazionali e forti. Questo è ovviamente la mia interpretazione, ascoltando Campopiano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2016)

Giampaolo e 50M in mano a Galliani significa un altra stagione (almeno) di sangue amaro e rabbia. Di tifo contro.

Sono molto triste, ma spero che questo serva a liberarsi del cancro Galliani\Berlusconi


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2016)

Non ho capito perché il mercato semi-low cost deve per forza essere un disastro, per ora l'influenza di Gancikoff è già stata utile, portando un emergente come Lapadula che l'80% del forum apprezza


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non ho capito perché il mercato semi-low cost deve per forza essere un disastro, per ora l'influenza di Gancikoff è già stata utile, portando un emergente come Lapadula che l'80% del forum apprezza



Gancikoff non è comunque un DS, un uomo di calcio. 
Servirebbe un consulente sveglio, come fu Leonardo, o come potrebbe essere Boban per dire.


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me 100 mln per il mercato ce li metteranno, li metterà Fininvest e poi da gennaio li recuperano con l'ingresso (diciamo) in pianta stabile degli uomini della cordata cinese, quindi dopo il closing di settembre.
Bisogna vedere come si accorderanno una volta firmato il preliminare, Fininvest continuerà a tenere Galliani come uomo mercato e quindi gli farà cedere un paio di giocatori per comprarne altri (senza nessun senso, a meno che non siano upgrade decisamente validi)? oppure si anticiperanno i tempi e i 100 mln di gennaio verranno investiti per buona parte già ora atterrando magari uno come Ibra?
A parte la questione mercato siamo dove avremmo voluto essere nell'aprile del 2015, ad un passo dalla cessione ai cinesi (non Mr Bee), siamo stati decisamente fortunati perché manca davvero poco e Galliani sarà solo un lontano ricordo, ora, come ho già detto diverse volte, se farà mercato assieme a Gancikoff dovrà dimostrare di sapersi muovere egregiamente con ciò che ha in possesso, quindi niente affari col Genoa o favori ai soliti procuratori, è un Galliani che non è più nel suo ambiente, il condor sta volando in un territorio che non è il suo e prima o poi cadrà...


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Gancikoff non è comunque un DS, un uomo di calcio.
> Servirebbe un consulente sveglio, come fu Leonardo, o come potrebbe essere Boban per dire.



Chiaro, però già evitare i giochetti del condor è qualcosa...Poi si vedrà


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

posso capire la frustrazione x il mercato, capisco perfettamente quella per l'allenatore (anche se secondo me non sarà l'esonerabile), ma che ancora ci si lamenti quando stiamo per liberarci del vecchio e del mafioso proprio non lo capisco... boh sarò storto io... poi "eh ma campopiano qua, eh racconta balle, eh non è affidabile" ma che cacchio, fatevi una camomilla e godetevi sto momento anche se il mercato dovesse essere "mediocre" (che sarà già meglio degli ultimi anni)... come se questi fossero fessi, investono *centinaia di milioni* per comprare una squadra, e secondo voi la comprano così, pèerchè non hanno altro da fare... io sono sempre più convinto che qualcuno è pessimista x scaramanzia, altri x mancanza di fiducia nelle parti, ma altri solo x urtare chi ci crede e creare panico, almeno questo avverto leggendo alcuni commenti


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Giugno 2016)

A me è sufficiente che il mercato sia fatto con criterio, per i colpi aspetto volentieri l'anno prossimo.

Qui a molti sembra sfuggire che l'importante è cedere e liberarsi dei cancri gallo e berlu, e se bisognerà sacrificare sull'altare della cessione una stagione che, senza i cinesi, sarebbe stata comunque buttata (e ben peggio, chissà che mercato avrebbe fatto galliani senza il controllo dei cinesi, altro che Lapadula...), che problema c'è?

Guardiamo al futuro, i cinesi ci riporteranno in alto!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Stavo guardando Sky sport 24...hanno parlato della cessione confermando in sostanza quanto detto da pasquale...però non hanno parlato di mercato "Low cost "....han detto che i cinesi vogliono assecondare la voglia di B. di grandi investimenti quindi si aspettano subito un gran mercato gia dal 7 da quanto facevano capire...poi vabbe ci si può non fidare...io riporto per dovere di cronaca 
Ah hanno parlato con forza di Pjaca


----------



## Sand (25 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Stavo guardando Sky sport 24...hanno parlato della cessione confermando in sostanza quanto detto da pasquale...però non hanno parlato di mercato "Low cost "....han detto che i cinesi vogliono assecondare la voglia di B. di grandi investimenti quindi si aspettano subito un gran mercato gia dal 7 da quanto facevano capire...poi vabbe ci si può non fidare...io riporto per dovere di cronaca
> Ah hanno parlato con forza di Pjaca


Non voglio andare contro Campopiano, ma questo scenario "low cost" mi sembra poco plausibile.
Fondo da oltre un miliardo e mercato di seconde scelte o addirittura autofinanziamento dalle uscite?
Dai... se non si saranno insediati i cinesi, provvederà Berlusconi, l'ha fatto l'anno scorso con Bee, figuriamoci quest'anno.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Non voglio andare contro Campopiano, ma questo scenario "low cost" mi sembra poco plausibile.
> Fondo da oltre un miliardo e mercato di seconde scelte o addirittura autofinanziamento dalle uscite?
> Dai... se non si saranno insediati i cinesi, provvederà Berlusconi, l'ha fatto l'anno scorso con Bee, figuriamoci quest'anno.



eh ma l'anno scorso il mercato se l'è preso in saccoccia, infatti ad un certo punto ha chiuso i rubinetti, credo non voglia rischiare la stessa cosa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Ma penso che con un preliminare con le garanzie giuste sarebbero tutti più tranquilli...io credo che B. voglia dimostrare di aver fatto la genialata con un bel mercato...ma poi non so...forse vincerà fininvest e non si esporranno piu di tanto...boh


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

Io non capisco in che modo "l'uscita in grande stile" di Berlusconi possa essere compatibile con Giampaolo.
Cioè, se ti presenti al raduno con Giampaolo sei semplicemente un pezzente, altro che stile.
Ma tanto con la scusa del dover recuperare dall'operazione nemmeno si farà vedere al ritiro


----------



## Coripra (25 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> posso capire la frustrazione x il mercato, capisco perfettamente quella per l'allenatore (anche se secondo me non sarà l'esonerabile), ma che ancora ci si lamenti quando stiamo per liberarci del vecchio e del mafioso proprio non lo capisco... boh sarò storto io... poi "eh ma campopiano qua, eh racconta balle, eh non è affidabile" ma che cacchio, fatevi una camomilla e godetevi sto momento anche se il mercato dovesse essere "mediocre" (che sarà già meglio degli ultimi anni)... come se questi fossero fessi, investono *centinaia di milioni* per comprare una squadra, e secondo voi la comprano così, pèerchè non hanno altro da fare... io sono sempre più convinto che qualcuno è pessimista x scaramanzia, altri x mancanza di fiducia nelle parti, ma altri solo x urtare chi ci crede e creare panico, almeno questo avverto leggendo alcuni commenti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervento di Campopiano in Radio: "La vera novità di oggi è che le quote societarie che passeranno da Fininvest alla conglomerata cinese saranno dell'80% e non più 70. Questa è una decisione presa nelle ultime 24 ore. La firma del 7 Luglio è un indiscrezione uscita già da altri colleghi, che trova conferme. Dopo la firma del preliminare ci vorranno circa 45/60 giorni, tempi tecnici, per arrivare al closing. Un pò come successe alla Roma con Pallotta, anche se in quel caso ci sono voluti circa 4 mesi. Fininvest e i rappresentanti della conglomerata cinese, Galatioto e Gancikoff, stanno cercando di fare prima, di restringere i tempi. La notizia è che si firmerà, MOLTO PROBABILMENTE, il giorno del raduno, ovvero il 7 luglio. Fininvest cederà l'80% subito e il restante 20% nel giro di un anno mezzo/ due anni. La vera notizia è che stata Fininvest a spingere per aumentare le quote da cedere, questo per mettere pressione alla cordata, in modo da evitare eventuali ripensamenti a prendere tutto il pacchetto azionario nei prossimi anni. Berlusconi rimarrà Presidente onorario per almeno i prossimi 2 anni e mezzo/3, fino a quando non si ultimerà il passaggio definitivo." In risposta ai dubbi di Agresti di Calciomercato.com Campopiano: " I dubbi sono giustificati, tant'è che a tal proposito per evitare colpi di scena, Fininvest-Cinesi non hanno quasi mai parlato del Presidente, per rispetto. Berlusconi sappiamo tutti quanto sia legato al Milan, ma a quanto mi risulta, ha dato mandato alla Finivenst di vendere il Milan, come ha anche ribadito nel famoso video di Facebook. Si fida tantissimo della figlia Marina, e ha preteso delle condizioni, tra le quali il suo ruolo come Presidente Onorario, con diritto di parola; nel senso che la sua non sarà una figura marginale fino a completo passaggio. I cinesi gli hanno garantito un'uscita di scena di primo piano, in grande stile. Il mercato attualmente è firmato Galliani, Berlusconi e Fininvest. I cinesi infatti avrebbero voluto un profilo come Unai Emery come allenatore ad esempio, ma fino al Closing il mercato va concordato e per questo è previsto un saldo negativo, che peserà tutto sulle spalle di Fininvest che per il momento è azionista di maggioranza. Tutto questo perché nel caso saltasse la trattativa il tutto graverebbe su Fininvest. Il mercato quindi dicevo, che è un altro segno che è stato data a Berlusconi la possibilità di uscire di scena da Protagonista. E' chiaro che bisogna aspettare due settimane, se tutto si farà si saprà giorno 7, il giorno del raduno. Fino al Closing non avremo la certezza che il Milan è stato venduto, questo per dovere di cronaca va detto.
> I famosi 100 mln di euro, di cui si parla, non saranno utilizzati per questo mercato. Questi soldi entrano in gioco solo dopo la firma del Closing. Per cui potranno essere utilizzati a partire da Gennaio 2017. I 100 mln fanno parte soltanto del primo anno del piano d'investimento previsto dal progetto industriale dei cinesi. Per il momento( questa estate) quindi, ci sarà questo saldo negativo, che volendo essere ottimisti non sarà più di 40/50 mln di euro più le possibili cessioni. Infatti se ci fato caso l'operazione Lapadula è scattata soltanto dopo la cessione di El Sharaawi." Riguardo la cessione di Bacca, Campopiano" Si Bacca, potrebbe partire." Sul paragone Mr Bee-Cinesi:" Il 15 aprile, quando ho avuto le prime informazioni, un nome ha catturato la mia attenzione, ovvero Sal Galatioto, uomo di grande esperienza e affidabile, che sta curando questa trattativa col ruolo di Advisor. La garanzia è proprio lui, uomo di grande spessore che ha curato le più grandi cessioni ed acquisizioni in America, dal golf, cricket, basket. Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, e tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Attualmente l'unico nome di cui ho ricevuto conferme è l'Evergrande Real Estate, colosso immobiliare cinese proprietario anche del Guanzhou. Si fanno altri nomi, Robin Li, l'azienda Kweichow Moutai, ma certezze non ce ne sono. Questo perché, l'Advisor ha composto una conglomerata di investitori, cioè ci sono più investitori che volevano rilevare il Milan e Galatioto li ha messi insieme in questa conglomerata, hanno concordato l'impegno economico,immesso in questo fondo, che dovrebbe aggirarsi intorno ad 1,5 mld di dollari complessivamente. Gli investitori sono 7/8. Con questi investitori adesso parte una seconda fase della trattativa, ecco perché loro non vengono allo scoperto. Infatti il contratto iniziale, previsto per rilevare il Milan è stato modificato negli ultimi giorni, con Fininvest. Adesso Gancikoff ripartirà per la Cina dove sottoporrà questo contratto finale agli investitori cinesi che hanno firmato per le garanzie economiche. E chiaramente, in teoria possono anche chiamarsi fuori dall'acquisizione del Milan, e per questo motivo non sono ancora usciti i nomi ufficialmente. Prima dovranno accettare e firmare questo contratto, che poi verrà presentato a Berlusconi in attesa della sua decisione. Ovviamente mi sembra difficile che dopo essersi impegnati fino a questo punto, soprattutto per un'operazione così importante come quella di comprare il Milan, difficilmente si tireranno indietro, ma tutto è possibile. In tutto questo la garanzia si chiama Sal Galatioto.
> Sul mercato/allenatore: Si va verso la scelta di Giampaolo, come compromesso tra i due fronti. Per questo è probabile l'acquisto di un trequartista, i nomi sono sempre quelli. Credo che comunque dopo l'eventuale firma di giorno 7, potrebbee essere liberato qualche capitale in più, e magari usciranno nomi leggermente più importanti. Niente comunque di eclatante, in quanto come già detto, il piano di investimento dei cinesi partirà soltanto a Closing avvenuto."*



Dopo aver anticipato tutti sull'80% e aver chiarito diversi aspetti via radio, credo che a questo punto dobbiamo solo attendere placidamente il 7 luglio senza dare troppo peso ai vari Forchielli et similia. 
Campopiano ci ha detto praticamente tutto quello che sapeva e che poteva dire e scommetto che questo ha suscitato pure diverse invidie... non mi sorprenderei quindi se adesso calasse un po' i toni fino alle firme del preliminare.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Ecco l'intervento di Campopiano in Radio: "La vera novità di oggi è che le quote societarie che passeranno da Fininvest alla conglomerata cinese saranno dell'80% e non più 70. Questa è una decisione presa nelle ultime 24 ore. La firma del 7 Luglio è un indiscrezione uscita già da altri colleghi, che trova conferme. Dopo la firma del preliminare ci vorranno circa 45/60 giorni, tempi tecnici, per arrivare al closing. Un pò come successe alla Roma con Pallotta, anche se in quel caso ci sono voluti circa 4 mesi. Fininvest e i rappresentanti della conglomerata cinese, Galatioto e Gancikoff, stanno cercando di fare prima, di restringere i tempi. La notizia è che si firmerà, MOLTO PROBABILMENTE, il giorno del raduno, ovvero il 7 luglio. Fininvest cederà l'80% subito e il restante 20% nel giro di un anno mezzo/ due anni. La vera notizia è che stata Fininvest a spingere per aumentare le quote da cedere, questo per mettere pressione alla cordata, in modo da evitare eventuali ripensamenti a prendere tutto il pacchetto azionario nei prossimi anni. Berlusconi rimarrà Presidente onorario per almeno i prossimi 2 anni e mezzo/3, fino a quando non si ultimerà il passaggio definitivo." In risposta ai dubbi di Agresti di Calciomercato.com Campopiano: " I dubbi sono giustificati, tant'è che a tal proposito per evitare colpi di scena, Fininvest-Cinesi non hanno quasi mai parlato del Presidente, per rispetto. Berlusconi sappiamo tutti quanto sia legato al Milan, ma a quanto mi risulta, ha dato mandato alla Finivenst di vendere il Milan, come ha anche ribadito nel famoso video di Facebook. Si fida tantissimo della figlia Marina, e ha preteso delle condizioni, tra le quali il suo ruolo come Presidente Onorario, con diritto di parola; nel senso che la sua non sarà una figura marginale fino a completo passaggio. I cinesi gli hanno garantito un'uscita di scena di primo piano, in grande stile. Il mercato attualmente è firmato Galliani, Berlusconi e Fininvest. I cinesi infatti avrebbero voluto un profilo come Unai Emery come allenatore ad esempio, ma fino al Closing il mercato va concordato e per questo è previsto un saldo negativo, che peserà tutto sulle spalle di Fininvest che per il momento è azionista di maggioranza. Tutto questo perché nel caso saltasse la trattativa il tutto graverebbe su Fininvest. Il mercato quindi dicevo, che è un altro segno che è stato data a Berlusconi la possibilità di uscire di scena da Protagonista. E' chiaro che bisogna aspettare due settimane, se tutto si farà si saprà giorno 7, il giorno del raduno. Fino al Closing non avremo la certezza che il Milan è stato venduto, questo per dovere di cronaca va detto.
> I famosi 100 mln di euro, di cui si parla, non saranno utilizzati per questo mercato. Questi soldi entrano in gioco solo dopo la firma del Closing. Per cui potranno essere utilizzati a partire da Gennaio 2017. I 100 mln fanno parte soltanto del primo anno del piano d'investimento previsto dal progetto industriale dei cinesi. Per il momento( questa estate) quindi, ci sarà questo saldo negativo, che volendo essere ottimisti non sarà più di 40/50 mln di euro più le possibili cessioni. Infatti se ci fato caso l'operazione Lapadula è scattata soltanto dopo la cessione di El Sharaawi." Riguardo la cessione di Bacca, Campopiano" Si Bacca, potrebbe partire." Sul paragone Mr Bee-Cinesi:" Il 15 aprile, quando ho avuto le prime informazioni, un nome ha catturato la mia attenzione, ovvero Sal Galatioto, uomo di grande esperienza e affidabile, che sta curando questa trattativa col ruolo di Advisor. La garanzia è proprio lui, uomo di grande spessore che ha curato le più grandi cessioni ed acquisizioni in America, dal golf, cricket, basket. Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, e tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. Attualmente l'unico nome di cui ho ricevuto conferme è l'Evergrande Real Estate, colosso immobiliare cinese proprietario anche del Guanzhou. Si fanno altri nomi, Robin Li, l'azienda Kweichow Moutai, ma certezze non ce ne sono. Questo perché, l'Advisor ha composto una conglomerata di investitori, cioè ci sono più investitori che volevano rilevare il Milan e Galatioto li ha messi insieme in questa conglomerata, hanno concordato l'impegno economico,immesso in questo fondo, che dovrebbe aggirarsi intorno ad 1,5 mld di dollari complessivamente. Gli investitori sono 7/8. Con questi investitori adesso parte una seconda fase della trattativa, ecco perché loro non vengono allo scoperto. Infatti il contratto iniziale, previsto per rilevare il Milan è stato modificato negli ultimi giorni, con Fininvest. Adesso Gancikoff ripartirà per la Cina dove sottoporrà questo contratto finale agli investitori cinesi che hanno firmato per le garanzie economiche. E chiaramente, in teoria possono anche chiamarsi fuori dall'acquisizione del Milan, e per questo motivo non sono ancora usciti i nomi ufficialmente. Prima dovranno accettare e firmare questo contratto, che poi verrà presentato a Berlusconi in attesa della sua decisione. Ovviamente mi sembra difficile che dopo essersi impegnati fino a questo punto, soprattutto per un'operazione così importante come quella di comprare il Milan, difficilmente si tireranno indietro, ma tutto è possibile. In tutto questo la garanzia si chiama Sal Galatioto.
> Sul mercato/allenatore: Si va verso la scelta di Giampaolo, come compromesso tra i due fronti. Per questo è probabile l'acquisto di un trequartista, i nomi sono sempre quelli. Credo che comunque dopo l'eventuale firma di giorno 7, potrebbee essere liberato qualche capitale in più, e magari usciranno nomi leggermente più importanti. Niente comunque di eclatante, in quanto come già detto, il piano di investimento dei cinesi partirà soltanto a Closing avvenuto."*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo aver anticipato tutti sull'80% e aver chiarito diversi aspetti via radio, credo che a questo punto dobbiamo solo attendere placidamente il 7 luglio senza dare troppo peso ai vari Forchielli et similia.
> Campopiano ci ha detto praticamente tutto quello che sapeva e che poteva dire e scommetto che questo ha suscitato pure diverse invidie... non mi sorprenderei quindi se adesso calasse un po' i toni fino alle firme del preliminare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Lo so, spesso son frasi dettate dal peso dei trattamenti subiti in questi anni in quanto tifosi, e che non vedete l'ora di voltare pagina, ma *non siete i soli a volerlo*... e questo continuo minimizzare le notizie che vanno verso la conclusione della cessione non vi libererà certo prima dal peso, *anzi*...



Sei totalmente fuori strada, non minimizzo nulla. Io commento sempre entrambi i tipi di notizia.

Ma pretendere un piccolo segnale dei cinesi già in questa sessione di mercato, pretendere un segno di vita da chi vuole l'80% della società, non mi sembra poi una richiesta esagerata. Chiedevo solo un maggior peso nella scelta dell'allenatore (non credo nemmeno per un secondo alla storiella che i cinesi vogliono Giampaolo) e di concedere meno libertà a Galliani.
Tutto qui. E questo io auspico si possa fare già da luglio, non a gennaio.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E va bene, dai. Tiferò Giampaolo, tiferò Vazquez, tiferò Lapadula... nella speranza di poter fare una buona stagione: come? Non lo so, ma ci voglio credere, se non altro perché questo è l'ultimo atto del Milan targato Fininvest e dall'anno prossimo avremo la certezza di una nuova società, di una nuova forza economica e di una grande campagna acquisti.
> Confido che col mercato concordato si riesca a mettere su una squadra quantomeno decente, sempre con la speranza di poter tornare in Champions League in qualche modo, cosa senz'altro complicatissima, ma anche cosa impossibile qualora la gestione sportiva fosse rimasta solo ed esclusivamente nelle mani del condor.



Siamo in due, Splendidi. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Siamo in due, Splendidi. Speriamo bene.



Fai anche 3


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] Complimenti per aver riportato l'intervista a Campopiano,Standing ovation.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] Complimenti per aver riportato l'intervista a Campopiano,Standing ovation.



Concordo. Grande corvo!


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Fai anche 3



4


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

* Sky (Marchetti): in caso di cessione nessuna squadra in Italia avrà la disponibilità economica del Milan sul mercato. Parliamo infatti di 100M all'anno per i prossimi 4 anni. *


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Sky (Marchetti): in caso di cessione nessuna squadra in Italia avrà la disponibilità economica del Milan sul mercato. Parliamo infatti di 100M all'anno per i prossimi 4 anni. *



si però sky sta iniziando a stufare veramente....dall'ItalMilan sicuro con Brocchi al club più ricco d'Italia in meno di 24 ore...che cambiassero pusher


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Sky (Marchetti): in caso di cessione nessuna squadra in Italia avrà la disponibilità economica del Milan sul mercato. Parliamo infatti di 100M all'anno per i prossimi 4 anni. *



Ah ora si eh 

E meno male si erano arrabbiati per Lapadula e la cessione era a rischio..


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Sky (Marchetti): in caso di cessione nessuna squadra in Italia avrà la disponibilità economica del Milan sul mercato. Parliamo infatti di 100M all'anno per i prossimi 4 anni. *



100 milioni li spendono anche Juve, Inter, Napoli, Roma..volendo


----------



## kakaoo1981 (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Sky (Marchetti): in caso di cessione nessuna squadra in Italia avrà la disponibilità economica del Milan sul mercato. Parliamo infatti di 100M all'anno per i prossimi 4 anni. *



Ah ok ora i cinesi esistono dai anche questi squallidi sono pronti a saltare sul carro


----------



## Milanista 87 (25 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nono ma Campopiano si accoda, non ha scoop suoi cit, quella dell'80% è stato ovviamente il primo a dirla



La differenza è che tutti danno per fatta una cosa che deve ancora essere ufficializzata
Quando vedrò realizzarsi quanto detto da Campopiano riconoscerò il tutto , a oggi no.
Inerente alla questione contratto , con penali salate e eventuale fondo da quotare e aprire in borsa
Gli Scoop devono realizzarsi . Arrivare primi su una notizia e poi questa ultima non si realizza serve a poco
Il 7 Luglio è il giorno chiave . Firma , Penali nel contratto e fine della storia . Non esiste ma , se e come . 
Il fatto di portare una persona nella gloria ancor prima del fatto compiuto è prematuro .


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> 100 milioni li spendono anche Juve, Inter, Napoli, Roma..volendo



Quando????

Forse la Juve ma le altre???


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> 100 milioni li spendono anche Juve, Inter, Napoli, Roma..volendo



ma infatti nel breve sono queste le squadre che dobbiamo raggiungere....al momento siamo al livello del Torino e del Genoa....e cmq 100 milioni all'anno non li vedevamo dal primo Berlusconi...rispetto ad adesso è oro....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Quando????
> 
> Forse la Juve ma le altre???



Ma se non sbaglio neppure la Juve ha mai speso 100M al netto delle cessioni. Se sono arrivati a quelle cifre è grazie alle uscite.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Che poi..potessero farlo sarebbero tutte a giocarsi la champions...invece non mi pare proprio


----------



## naliM77 (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Sky (Marchetti): in caso di cessione nessuna squadra in Italia avrà la disponibilità economica del Milan sul mercato. Parliamo infatti di 100M all'anno per i prossimi 4 anni. *



Ecco qua, fino a stamattina la stessa persona diceva: "i cinesi si sono arrabiati per Lapadula quindi la trattativa è saltata" ed ora ha già cambiato idea.

Bhè se Sky dice questo, vuol dire che sarà anche "meglio" ma sopratutto a Torino iniziano a tremare.


----------



## Milanista 87 (25 Giugno 2016)

Marchetti aveva detto che L'Inter lo scorso anno non avrebbe fatto un gran mercato per la cronaca
Mi fido meno di zero . E non perchè sia di Sky ma perchè è un Simil Bargiggia


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Giugno 2016)

*La Stampa: i cinesi da due giorni hanno la nuova possibilità di acquistare l'80%. Nel caso, le cifre saliranno (550 milioni debiti esclusi).
Resta l'incognità dell'ok di Berlusconi, anche se negli ambienti circola ottimismo. I cinesi hanno indicato il 7 luglio come data della firma in pompa magna. E ai loro interlocutori parlano di ciò che faranno, cioè di investire subito nel mercato 100 milioni o qualcosa in più. Intanto il mercato continua a farlo Galliani.*


----------



## kolao95 (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi da due giorni hanno la nuova possibilità di acquistare l'80%. Nel caso, le cifre saliranno (550 milioni debiti esclusi).
> Resta l'incognità dell'ok di Berlusconi, anche se negli ambienti circola ottimismo. I cinesi hanno indicato il 7 luglio come data della firma in pompa magna. E ai loro interlocutori parlano di ciò che faranno, cioè di investire subito nel mercato 100 milioni o qualcosa in più. Intanto il mercato continua a farlo Galliani.*



Stavolta mi paiono tutti allineati sulla data, a differenza di altre volte. Magari è la volta buona..


----------



## Edric (25 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sei totalmente fuori strada, non minimizzo nulla. Io commento sempre entrambi i tipi di notizia.
> 
> Ma pretendere un piccolo segnale dei cinesi già in questa sessione di mercato, pretendere un segno di vita da chi vuole l'80% della società, non mi sembra poi una richiesta esagerata. Chiedevo solo un maggior peso nella scelta dell'allenatore (non credo nemmeno per un secondo alla storiella che i cinesi vogliono Giampaolo) e di concedere meno libertà a Galliani.
> Tutto qui. E questo io auspico si possa fare già da luglio, non a gennaio.



Anzitutto se hai percepito il mio discorso come inteso ad accusarti di minimizzare come se fosse tua abitudine generale ti chiedo scusa Toby, perché non era quella la mia intenzione.

Il mio scopo, scrivendo quelle righe, era solo quello di *evidenziare *come quel concetto (del dovere) che hai utilizzzto anche tu in quel post stesse venendo usato piuttosto spesso a mo' di *"confutazione"* della realtà della trattativa, tutto qua. E siccome mi sembrava, e tutt'ora penso sia così, che sia molto più logico concordare il mercato fra le parti piuttosto che rischiare di creare inutili complicazioni alla trattativa per impuntarsi su questioni marginali, ci tenevo ad evidenziarlo. 

P.s. Avatar eccezionale


----------



## Milanista 87 (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi da due giorni hanno la nuova possibilità di acquistare l'80%. Nel caso, le cifre saliranno (550 milioni debiti esclusi).
> Resta l'incognità dell'ok di Berlusconi, anche se negli ambienti circola ottimismo. I cinesi hanno indicato il 7 luglio come data della firma in pompa magna. E ai loro interlocutori parlano di ciò che faranno, cioè di investire subito nel mercato 100 milioni o qualcosa in più. Intanto il mercato continua a farlo Galliani.*



Molti parlano di milioni da investire subito .


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma se non sbaglio neppure la Juve ha mai speso 100M al netto delle cessioni. Se sono arrivati a quelle cifre è grazie alle uscite.



Si si infatti dicevo con le uscite al massimo


----------



## Milo (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi da due giorni hanno la nuova possibilità di acquistare l'80%. Nel caso, le cifre saliranno (550 milioni debiti esclusi).
> Resta l'incognità dell'ok di Berlusconi, anche se negli ambienti circola ottimismo. I cinesi hanno indicato il 7 luglio come data della firma in pompa magna. E ai loro interlocutori parlano di ciò che faranno, cioè di investire subito nel mercato 100 milioni o qualcosa in più. Intanto il mercato continua a farlo Galliani.*



100 milioni o qualcosa di più... Più cessioni di menez e l.adriano.... Signori non svegliatemi!!!!!


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

ieri: 



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Luca Marchetti di Sky, l'acquisto di Lapadula da parte del Milan ha creato una certa tensione tra Berlusconi e la cordata cinese. Gli stessi cinesi, infatti, non erano favorevoli all'acquisto del giocatore che è stato preso da un Berlusconi che vuole ancora avere un certo peso all'interno del club.



oggi:



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Sky (Marchetti): in caso di cessione nessuna squadra in Italia avrà la disponibilità economica del Milan sul mercato. Parliamo infatti di 100M all'anno per i prossimi 4 anni. *



la stessa persona.... ma continuate a ripetermi che chi caccia balle è campopiano... 

questi non sanno neanche in che mondo vivono, inventano inventano inventano perchè non sanno nulla, ed ogni giorno che passa son sempre più convinto, che l'unico a saperla sia proprio il buon Pasquale... ma tanto è solo un caccia palle...


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi da due giorni hanno la nuova possibilità di acquistare l'80%. Nel caso, le cifre saliranno (550 milioni debiti esclusi).
> Resta l'incognità dell'ok di Berlusconi, anche se negli ambienti circola ottimismo. I cinesi hanno indicato il 7 luglio come data della firma in pompa magna. E ai loro interlocutori parlano di ciò che faranno, cioè di investire subito nel mercato 100 milioni o qualcosa in più. Intanto il mercato continua a farlo Galliani.*



Ancora con l'ok di Berlusconi..

Arrivati al punto fa saltare tutto

Si si

Intanto fininvest e' con l'acqua alla gola e vuole cedere l'80 per cento anziché il 70..


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi da due giorni hanno la nuova possibilità di acquistare l'80%. Nel caso, le cifre saliranno (550 milioni debiti esclusi).
> Resta l'incognità dell'ok di Berlusconi, anche se negli ambienti circola ottimismo. I cinesi hanno indicato il 7 luglio come data della firma in pompa magna. E ai loro interlocutori parlano di ciò che faranno, cioè di investire subito nel mercato 100 milioni o qualcosa in più. Intanto il mercato continua a farlo Galliani.*



Berlusconi ha già deciso, sennò si sarebbe già tirato indietro, di certo non si presenterà il 7 dicendo che si tiene il Milan, o stavolta lo ammazzano davvero


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi da due giorni hanno la nuova possibilità di acquistare l'80%. Nel caso, le cifre saliranno (550 milioni debiti esclusi).
> Resta l'incognità dell'ok di Berlusconi, anche se negli ambienti circola ottimismo. I cinesi hanno indicato il 7 luglio come data della firma in pompa magna. E ai loro interlocutori parlano di ciò che faranno, cioè di investire subito nel mercato 100 milioni o qualcosa in più. Intanto il mercato continua a farlo Galliani.*



Ma infatti deve essere così per forza.

Lo diciamo da tempo:

1) I cinesi entrano ed investono cifre pesanti DA SUBITO

2) E' tutto un bluff. I cinesi, di certo, non si fanno riempire di mezze calzette la loro futura squadra dal condor. 


O l'una o l'altra.


----------



## Milanista 87 (25 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ieri:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io non ho detto che è una cacciapalle , ma che nessuna notizia concreta sulla trattativa che ha dato si è verificata . La deontologia deve valere per tutti . Se uno spara come Marchetti o viene smentito come Campopiano , sulla questione rinvio per salute di Berlusconi , non è uguale ma ho sottolineato che lui era stato spiazzato e che poi si era accodato . 
Lo state santificando senza ancora nulla in mano . Prudenza
Non sarebbe opportuno aspettare le firme ? E con certi riscontri che non possano far far eventuali dietrofront?
E come ho già detto , riconoscerò il mio errore . il 7 Luglio . Non oltre però .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi da due giorni hanno la nuova possibilità di acquistare l'80%. Nel caso, le cifre saliranno (550 milioni debiti esclusi).
> Resta l'incognità dell'ok di Berlusconi, anche se negli ambienti circola ottimismo. I cinesi hanno indicato il 7 luglio come data della firma in pompa magna. E ai loro interlocutori parlano di ciò che faranno, cioè di investire subito nel mercato 100 milioni o qualcosa in più. Intanto il mercato continua a farlo Galliani.*



Oddio se è un sogno non svegliatemi!! Comunque apparte gli scherzi la logica dice che così andrebbero fatte le cose...giusto per sapere: La Stampa è considerata fonte attendibile riguardo la vicenda?


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi da due giorni hanno la nuova possibilità di acquistare l'80%. Nel caso, le cifre saliranno (550 milioni debiti esclusi).
> Resta l'incognità dell'ok di Berlusconi, anche se negli ambienti circola ottimismo. I cinesi hanno indicato il 7 luglio come data della firma in pompa magna. E ai loro interlocutori parlano di ciò che faranno, cioè di investire subito nel mercato 100 milioni o qualcosa in più. Intanto il mercato continua a farlo Galliani.*



non voglio stemperare il tutto, ma rispetto a ieri non è cambiato assolutamente nulla, tranne la presunta quota aumentata, per il resto, manca sempre l'ok del clown di arcore e non si sa se sta data sia vera o meno, dato che ci sono sempre i famosi dettagli da limare e cmq prego ogni giorno che tutta sta storia sia vera


----------



## sballotello (25 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ieri:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che è una cacciapalle , ma che nessuna notizia concreta sulla trattativa che ha dato si è verificata . La deontologia deve valere per tutti . Se uno spara come Marchetti o viene smentito come Campopiano , sulla questione rinvio per salute di Berlusconi , non è uguale ma ho sottolineato che lui era stato spiazzato e che poi si era accodato .
> Lo state santificando senza ancora nulla in mano . Prudenza
> Non sarebbe opportuno aspettare le firme ? E con certi riscontri che non possano far far eventuali dietrofront?
> E come ho già detto , riconoscerò il mio errore . il 7 Luglio . Non oltre però .



non mi riferivo a te tranquillo 

comunque io la vedo in modo molto diverso, qualche errore l'ha fatto, ma ad oggi nessuno è più affidabile di lui, questione di punti di vista, magari sono di parte e il 7 me ne pentirò, però dopo anni di sangue avvelenato voglio godermi sto periodo almeno in serenità, tanto prima o poi dovrà vendere, e un altra stagione di bagordi berlu-gallianeschi dimezzerebbe il prezzo... e Marina e tutta fininvest non lo permetteranno... x logica deve vendere ora o ci perde un capitale, altro che 50 mln...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Oddio se è un sogno non svegliatemi!! Comunque apparte gli scherzi la logica dice che così andrebbero fatte le cose...giusto per sapere: La Stampa è considerata fonte attendibile riguardo la vicenda?



Se è a firma Ordine ci andrei cauto.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> La differenza è che tutti danno per fatta una cosa che deve ancora essere ufficializzata
> Quando vedrò realizzarsi quanto detto da Campopiano riconoscerò il tutto , a oggi no.
> Inerente alla questione contratto , con penali salate e eventuale fondo da quotare e aprire in borsa
> Gli Scoop devono realizzarsi . Arrivare primi su una notizia e poi questa ultima non si realizza serve a poco
> ...



Parole sante


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi da due giorni hanno la nuova possibilità di acquistare l'80%. Nel caso, le cifre saliranno (550 milioni debiti esclusi).
> Resta l'incognità dell'ok di Berlusconi, anche se negli ambienti circola ottimismo. I cinesi hanno indicato il 7 luglio come data della firma in pompa magna. E ai loro interlocutori parlano di ciò che faranno, cioè di investire subito nel mercato 100 milioni o qualcosa in più. Intanto il mercato continua a farlo Galliani.*



.


----------



## Edric (25 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> ILo state santificando senza ancora nulla in mano .



Nessuno sta santificando Campopiano qua. Questa è una tua esagerazione che ti torna comoda nel contesto del tuo discorso.
Quello che *a più riprese è stato detto* invece è che Campopiano sta facendo il suo mestiere, altri invece sembrano fare "disinformazione" più che "informazione".




> E come ho già detto , riconoscerò il mio errore . il 7 Luglio . *Non oltre però*.



Questa però sembra più una frase utile più che altro a seminare ulteriore malcontento in caso di nuovi rinvii, che a fornire un qualche apporto alla discussione.
Mi pare che tu abbia già chiarito il concetto alla "San Tommaso".


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi da due giorni hanno la nuova possibilità di acquistare l'80%. Nel caso, le cifre saliranno (550 milioni debiti esclusi).
> Resta l'incognità dell'ok di Berlusconi, anche se negli ambienti circola ottimismo. I cinesi hanno indicato il 7 luglio come data della firma in pompa magna. E ai loro interlocutori parlano di ciò che faranno, cioè di investire subito nel mercato 100 milioni o qualcosa in più. Intanto il mercato continua a farlo Galliani.*



Comunque ho verificato ed è a firma Bandinelli.


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: i cinesi da due giorni hanno la nuova possibilità di acquistare l'80%. Nel caso, le cifre saliranno (550 milioni debiti esclusi).
> Resta l'incognità dell'ok di Berlusconi, anche se negli ambienti circola ottimismo. I cinesi hanno indicato il 7 luglio come data della firma in pompa magna. E ai loro interlocutori parlano di ciò che faranno, cioè di investire subito nel mercato 100 milioni o qualcosa in più. Intanto il mercato continua a farlo Galliani.*



Se danno le garanzie necessarie Fininvest dovrà lasciar fare a loro, nel senso che Galliani farà il mercato dei poveri e loro, investendo 100 mln per il mercato, faranno il mercato importante e in questo caso non credo si facciano dire da Galliani che è necessario avere Pavoletti dalla panchina perché Preziosi è un amico.
E poi non ce li vedo questi che entrano e investono 30 mln (per dire), questi non sono mica come Berlusconi, i tifosi come la prenderebbero poi? molto male.
Dovrà essere scelto un nuovo DS operativo, se poi vogliono avere il doppio AD ancora per un anno (perché il signorino Galliani mica lascia ora) facciano pure, ma il mercato viene gestito da altri in accordo con quello che sarà il nuovo allenatore.
Il mercato quindi entrerà nel vivo dopo la scelta del nuovo allenatore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2016)

Il gigantesco problema è l'allenatore. Con Giampaolo davvero possiamo puntare a salvarci verso Aprile


----------



## ps18ps (25 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il gigantesco problema è l'allenatore. Con Giampaolo davvero possiamo puntare a salvarci verso Aprile



Ma poi Gianpaolo, per come ha detto campopiano, sarebbe una scelta di ripiego sia per silvio che per i cinesi, quindi alla fine sarà comunque cacciato. Non ha senso


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bravo... ma Campopiano certe cose le dice solo quando può dirle. Ecco perché vi suggerivo di stare tranquilli che prima o poi tutto sarebbe stato chiarito. La trattativa sta procedendo su binari logici e in maniera spedita, senza intoppi. Checché ne dica Forchielli, che probabilmente avrà chiamato ad un centro massaggi di Pechino...




Forchielli a questo punto non mi pare abbia detto una corbelleria, anche Campopiano con un altro tono stà affermando che la cordata non esiste.

Esiste un gruppo di imprenditori che si è detto disponibile a entrare nel famoso fondo se le condizioni finali che imporra Berlusconi gli saranno gradite,
Da quello che intuisco vi è appunto questo gruppo di imprenditori che stà valutando le proposte di Galatioto (è evidente che la trattativa con Berlusconi la stia portando avanti lui) poi alla fine valuteranno chi e in che percentuale entrare, a mio parere al momento potrebbero essere come una decina, così come magari alla fine rimanere solo in 2/3 con percentuali maggiori, credo che al momento nulla sia da escludere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Anzitutto se hai percepito il mio discorso come inteso ad accusarti di minimizzare come se fosse tua abitudine generale ti chiedo scusa Toby, perché non era quella la mia intenzione.
> 
> Il mio scopo, scrivendo quelle righe, era solo quello di *evidenziare *come quel concetto (del dovere) che hai utilizzzto anche tu in quel post stesse venendo usato piuttosto spesso a mo' di *"confutazione"* della realtà della trattativa, tutto qua. E siccome mi sembrava, e tutt'ora penso sia così, che sia molto più logico concordare il mercato fra le parti piuttosto che rischiare di creare inutili complicazioni alla trattativa per impuntarsi su questioni marginali, ci tenevo ad evidenziarlo.
> 
> P.s. Avatar eccezionale



Tutto a posto e chiarito, non preoccuparti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forchielli a questo punto non mi pare abbia detto una corbelleria, anche Campopiano con un altro tono stà affermando che la cordata non esiste.
> 
> Esiste un gruppo di imprenditori che si è detto disponibile a entrare nel famoso fondo se le condizioni finali che imporra Berlusconi gli saranno gradite,
> Da quello che intuisco vi è appunto questo gruppo di imprenditori che stà valutando le proposte di Galatioto (è evidente che la trattativa con Berlusconi la stia portando avanti lui) poi alla fine valuteranno chi e in che percentuale entrare, a mio parere al momento potrebbero essere come una decina, così come magari alla fine rimanere solo in 2/3 con percentuali maggiori, credo che al momento nulla sia da escludere.



La corbelleria rimane perché la cordata esiste, che poi forse non sarà la stessa che andrà a firmare è un altro discorso ma questo è tutto da vedere e certamente lo scopriremo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La corbelleria rimane perché la cordata esiste, che poi forse non sarà la stessa che andrà a firmare è un altro discorso ma questo è tutto da vedere e certamente lo scopriremo.



Scusa se insisto ma vedo un punto cruciale nell'intervista di Campopiano che a mio parere spiega tutta la confusione di questo periodo e le varie notizie contradittorie, perfino l'acquisto dell'Inter:

*"Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, infatti tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. "*

Questa parte ribalta tutti i discorsi che sono stati fatti fino a questo momento e tutte le nostre convinzioni,
mi pare lampante che la proposta d'acquisto del Milan non sia partita dai Cinesi, al contrario fininvest dopo il fallimento di Bee si è rivolta a Gancikoff che a sua volta ha contattato Galatioto per cercare gli investitori cinesi, arrivando perfino al presidente Xi Jinping.

Dalle parole di Campopiano si potrebbe anche dedurre che l'iniziativa possa essere anche direttamente di Gancikoff, ma di sicuro non è partita dalla Cina.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa se insisto ma vedo un punto cruciale nell'intervista di Campopiano che a mio parere spiega tutta la confusione di questo periodo e le varie notizie contradittorie, perfino l'acquisto dell'Inter:
> 
> *"Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, infatti tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. "*
> 
> ...



Certo ma questo sarebbe un problema? Se i cinesi non erano interessati rispondevano a Galatioto 'no grazie'. Invece hanno aderito perché evidentemente hanno fiutato l'affare. Non è che solo perché la cosa non è partita da loro allora non è seria o addirittura dovrebbe giustificare l'assenza di una cordata, ossia un gruppo di investitori coinvolti nell'acquisto del Milan. Poi il fatto che sia stato contattato in prima persona Xi Jinping è ulteriore garanzia sulla solidità dell'affare.
Francamente non capisco dove tu voglia arrivare. Il fatto che fosse stata Fininvest a cercare nuovi acquirenti lo aveva profetizzato [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] prima di tutti, e dopo il fallimento dell'affare Bee lo trovo anche comprensibile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Certo ma questo sarebbe un problema? Se i cinesi non erano interessati rispondevano a Galatioto 'no grazie'. Invece hanno aderito perché evidentemente hanno fiutato l'affare. Non è che solo perché la cosa non è partita da loro allora non è seria o addirittura dovrebbe giustificare l'assenza di una cordata, ossia un gruppo di investitori coinvolti nell'acquisto del Milan. Poi il fatto che sia stato contattato in prima persona Xi Jinping è ulteriore garanzia sulla solidità dell'affare.
> Francamente non capisco dove tu voglia arrivare. Il fatto che fosse stata Fininvest a cercare nuovi acquirenti lo aveva profetizzato [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] prima di tutti, e dopo il fallimento dell'affare Bee lo trovo anche comprensibile.



Non è detto che sia un problema in generale,
ma non comprendo come tu, che "giornalisticamente" sei il più impostato del forum, possa prendere con freddezza questa notizia...

Questa è una bomba che spiega tutto ma proprio tutto quello che è successo in questi mesi!!!
comprese posizioni apparentemente contradditorie come quelle di Berlusconi, di Sky e perfino quelle dei servetti Suma, Ruju ecc.


----------



## fra29 (25 Giugno 2016)

Io non ho ben capito se sto fondo c'è o meno..


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2016)

*Laudisa (Gazzetta): Il rilancio cinese per comprare l'80% del Milan porta subito 400 milioni. Una lusinga in più per ottenere il sì di Berlusconi. Il termine è il 7 luglio*


----------



## clanton (26 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Sky (Marchetti): in caso di cessione nessuna squadra in Italia avrà la disponibilità economica del Milan sul mercato. Parliamo infatti di 100M all'anno per i prossimi 4 anni. *



Il problema è saperli spendere bene e non è un problema da poco


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): Il rilancio cinese per comprare l'80% del Milan porta subito 400 milioni. Una lusinga in più per ottenere il sì di Berlusconi. Il termine è il 7 luglio*




400 milioni subito? 

Bisogna vedere per cosa. Attendiamo domani per capirne di più.


----------



## Doctore (26 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non è detto che sia un problema in generale,
> ma non comprendo come tu, che "giornalisticamente" sei il più impostato del forum, possa prendere con freddezza questa notizia...
> 
> Questa è una bomba che spiega tutto ma proprio tutto quello che è successo in questi mesi!!!
> comprese posizioni apparentemente contradditorie come quelle di Berlusconi, di Sky e perfino quelle dei servetti Suma, Ruju ecc.



Tutte le frasi amo il milan,italmilan,forse vendo o forse no ecc...
Berlusconi ha fatto solo rodere fegati(e li sta facendo rodere tutt ora)e non guadagna nessun consenso di alcun tipo


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> 400 milioni subito?
> 
> Bisogna vedere per cosa. Attendiamo domani per capirne di più.



penso intendano i 400 milioni in 4 anni di cui si parla da tempo, ma effettivamente il titolo è poco chiaro


----------



## DannySa (26 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> 400 milioni subito?
> 
> Bisogna vedere per cosa. Attendiamo domani per capirne di più.



Mercato e merchandising, spero.
Speriamo sia vero, per come siamo messi anche 100 mln mi andrebbero bene e magari altri 50-60 a giugno.
Ma botti seri, giocatori tipo Pjaca, Benatia.


----------



## Casnop (26 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa se insisto ma vedo un punto cruciale nell'intervista di Campopiano che a mio parere spiega tutta la confusione di questo periodo e le varie notizie contradittorie, perfino l'acquisto dell'Inter:
> 
> *"Il suo collaboratore Gancikoff, che prima era stato suo studente, ha avuto e ha tuttora il ruolo principale, in quanto è stato lui a fiutare questa possibilità di cessione del Milan, e ha "coinvolto" il suo "mentore" Sal Galatioto. A quel punto Galatioto è sceso in campo con tutto il suo potere e con tutte le sue conoscenze. Primo, con il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, Xi Jinping, il quale sta preparando un piano di espansione calcistica molto forte, ed insieme a Galatioto ha messo in piedi un piano di espansione calcistica. Infatti l'italo americano ha ottenuto dal punto di vista STATALE delle garanzie economiche, infatti tra i gruppi coinvolti nella cordata che vuole rilevare il Milan ci sono alcuni a partecipazione statale, e questo conferma infatti, come ci sia dietro tutto, il Presidente della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. "*
> 
> ...


In un sistema come quello cinese, in cui solo la titolarità del capitale è in mano a soggetti privati, ma tutto, dalla iniziativa alla strategia imprenditoriale fino alla disponibilità del capitale per l’investimento strategico, è nelle mani dello Stato, è impensabile che l’atto di impulso di un simile investimento sia nelle mani di un privato. E’ questo il motivo che ci rese subito molto freddi sulla serietà dell’iniziativa del libero pensatore, broker di Bangkok, Bee Taechaubol, nello scorso anno, allorché si leggeva che andava in giro vantando di avere il consenso di quella o quell’altra istituzione finanziaria pubblica cinese. Inconcepibile, per il metodo statuale cinese. Questa iniziativa affonda piuttosto le origini nell’azione di Richard Lee di un paio di anni fa, così ben descritta da Next Magazine di Hong Kong in quel luminoso articolo del marzo 2015, che dovrebbe essere letto e citato più spesso, considerata la enorme quantità di informazioni, gran parte delle quali riscontrate dai fatti, che riportava, in primis sul ruolo predominante di Xi Jinping nella decisione dell’investimento nel calcio e nella scelta del Milan come club di riferimento della Cina come primo club occidentale a totale controllo cinese. In un contesto di quel tipo, la discettazione se si tratti di una cordata o meno non è inesistente ma sposta il problema dalla identità dei soggetti allo scopo reale dell’iniziativa: non conta la qualità del singolo imprenditore, le sue potenzialità di fatturato e le sue capacità patrimoniali, che non sono sue, come detto, ma dello Stato, ma quello che vuole fare, e con quanto lo vuole fare, che è come dire quello che vuole fare lo Stato che è dietro di lui. Questo Berlusconi ha sempre preteso dal suo amico personale Xi dall’inizio di questa storia (“Tratto con uno Stato”, disse, e non erano le solite parole a vuoto), su questo ha ripetutamente battuto anche quando, diversi mesi fa, dopo la chiusura della vicenda di Mr. Bee, Marina Berlusconi ha riaperto il dossier Cina, e l’incaricato Sal Galatioto gli ha sottoposto l’elenco dei soggetti interessati al progetto secondo le linee guida stilate dal famoso manager italo-americano, scelto non solo per aver diretto le dismissioni di tutti i principali club sportivi professionistici nordamericani nell’ultimo ventennio, ma per averne sempre promosso il processo di espansione commerciale del marchio, con risultati strepitosi. Sarebbe a questo punto legittimo chiedersi il perché Berlusconi possa essere interessato alla qualità di un progetto di cui non farebbe più parte dal punto di vista imprenditoriale. La risposta risiede nel solito, eterno motivo: potere politico, consenso sociale, ‘soft power’ delle menti del popolo attraverso il carisma di una squadra di calcio potente e vincente, comunque riferibile a questo potere. Il solito menu degli ultimi trent’anni, semplicemente da attuarsi, da questo punto in poi, con il capitale di un altro soggetto convergente per interessi sul medesimo obiettivo. Un calcolo politico sublime e perverso, che poteva essere colto e condiviso solo da chi, dall’altro capo del mondo, ne ha fatto, da Deng in poi, elemento di dottrina nella propria strategia per il controllo del mondo. La sfida è stata dunque lanciata, ed il Milan è il suo strumento. Che questo possa piacere in assoluto, è un altro discorso: i promessi risultati, credono con molto pragmatismo Berlusconi e i suoi partner cinesi, aiuteranno non poco i tifosi a farselo piacere.


----------



## mabadi (26 Giugno 2016)

Curiosità... un certo giocatore a parametro 0 con ingaggio monstre lo potrebbero prendere?
In tal modo fino a dicembre staremmo bene.....


----------



## naliM77 (26 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Curiosità... un certo giocatore a parametro 0 con ingaggio monstre lo potrebbero prendere?
> In tal modo fino a dicembre staremmo bene.....



La butto là: nella cordata del Milan dovrebbe esserci Evergrande.

Il Ghuangzou ( o come diavolo si scrive) offre un contratto biennale ad Ibra a 11 milioni l'anno. Poi il Ghuangzou gira Ibra in prestito al Milan con ingaggio a carico del Ghuangzou e diritto di opzione di acquistare, a gennaio per 1 milione di euro lo svedese.

Il Milan non appesantisce il bilancio, Ibra resta al Milan almeno 1 anno, se i cinesi invece acquistano il Milan lo riprendono da loro stessi e lo girano al Milan a gennaio.

Possibile? Certo. Probabile? Non credo...ma comunque....


----------



## neversayconte (26 Giugno 2016)

Come la mettiamo se il 7 luglio continuerà a non succedere nulla di ufficiale? avrete lo stesso entusiasmo per un ennesimo rinvio?


----------



## Coripra (26 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] Complimenti per aver riportato l'intervista a Campopiano,Standing ovation.



Mi aggrego (in ritardo, ma ci sono!)


----------



## Coripra (26 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che è una cacciapalle , ma che nessuna notizia concreta sulla trattativa che ha dato si è verificata . La deontologia deve valere per tutti . Se uno spara come Marchetti o viene smentito come Campopiano , sulla questione rinvio per salute di Berlusconi , non è uguale ma ho sottolineato che lui era stato spiazzato e che poi si era accodato .
> Lo state santificando senza ancora nulla in mano . Prudenza
> Non sarebbe opportuno aspettare le firme ? E con certi riscontri che non possano far far eventuali dietrofront?
> E come ho già detto , riconoscerò il mio errore . il 7 Luglio . Non oltre però .



Secondo il tuo pensiero da aprile, quando Campopiano dette le prime notizie, ad oggi, avremmo dovuto stare tutti zitti e non ipotizzare o sperare nulla di buono perchè sarebbe potuto non accadere nulla di quanto auspicato da tutti da anni?

Con lo stesso principio inutile parlare di un giocatore che si spera venga acquistato prima che lo stesso abbia posto la firma sul contratto, o parlare di una partita prima del fischio del novantesimo.
Vabbè, chiudiamo il forum, allora


----------



## Coripra (26 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Forchielli a questo punto non mi pare abbia detto una corbelleria, anche Campopiano con un altro tono stà affermando che la cordata non esiste.
> 
> Esiste un gruppo di imprenditori che si è detto disponibile a entrare nel famoso fondo se le condizioni finali che imporra Berlusconi gli saranno gradite,
> Da quello che intuisco vi è appunto questo gruppo di imprenditori che stà valutando le proposte di Galatioto (è evidente che la trattativa con Berlusconi la stia portando avanti lui) poi alla fine valuteranno chi e in che percentuale entrare, a mio parere al momento potrebbero essere come una decina, così come magari alla fine rimanere solo in 2/3 con percentuali maggiori, credo che al momento nulla sia da escludere.



Scusa, ma fossero anche tre imprenditori sempre di cordata si tratta.
Il senso della frase di Forchielli era un altro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2016)

*GdS: l'investimento dei cinesi sarà il seguente: per le quote subito 400M (80%), poi altri 100M per la seconda rata (20%) più 200M circa di debiti. Anche sul fronte investimenti tecnici (giocatori) è tutto stabilito: 100M dopo il closing (quindi da gennaio) per un totale di 400M fino al 2020.*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> 400 milioni subito?
> 
> Bisogna vedere per cosa. Attendiamo domani per capirne di più.



Sono i 400 subito per Fininvest. Aggiungi i 200 di debiti.
Più il 20% restante e fai il totale Dell AC milan.


----------



## Milanista 87 (26 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Secondo il tuo pensiero da aprile, quando Campopiano dette le prime notizie, ad oggi, avremmo dovuto stare tutti zitti e non ipotizzare o sperare nulla di buono perchè sarebbe potuto non accadere nulla di quanto auspicato da tutti da anni?
> 
> Con lo stesso principio inutile parlare di un giocatore che si spera venga acquistato prima che lo stesso abbia posto la firma sul contratto, o parlare di una partita prima del fischio del novantesimo.
> Vabbè, chiudiamo il forum, allora



Se ricordo bene fu Galatioto in una intervista alla Gazzetta a far iniziare la questione . 8 settimane di tempo date come scadenza (testuale nella intervista ), o ricordo male io ?
Poi arrivò lui e siamo arrivati a oggi . 
Gli speranzosi e i sicuri della chiusura sono due categorie diverse .
Qua o c'è una svolta societaria o niente , per me siamo proprio su una cosa differente rispetto a un acquisto di giocatore
Le mie critiche sono rivolte verso la certezza con cui molti dicono che il più è fatto 
Parliamo di miliardi , di istituire un fondo quotandolo e di fare un preliminare cui dopo la firma non si possa far saltare tutto .
Le uniche certezze sono gli incontri per la cessione e l'acquisto di Lapadula. Vediamo quando arriveranno altri tasselli .


----------



## Milanista 87 (26 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: l'investimento dei cinesi sarà il seguente: per le quote subito 400M (80%), poi altri 100M per la seconda rata (20%) più 200M circa di debiti. Anche sul fronte investimenti tecnici (giocatori) è tutto stabilito: 100M dopo il closing (quindi da gennaio) per un totale di 400M fino al 2020.*



Speriamo .


----------



## Julian4674 (26 Giugno 2016)

ormai ci crederò solo il giorno dopo le firme


----------



## martinmilan (26 Giugno 2016)

Io spero che il closing in caso avvenga prestissimo...
Abbiamo perso un mese per le condizioni di SB....spero che in questo lasso di tempo si siano buttati avanti cl lavoro..


----------



## neversayconte (26 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: l'investimento dei cinesi sarà il seguente: per le quote subito 400M (80%), poi altri 100M per la seconda rata (20%) più 200M circa di debiti. Anche sul fronte investimenti tecnici (giocatori) è tutto stabilito: 100M dopo il closing (quindi da gennaio) per un totale di 400M fino al 2020.*



Non ho capito chi finanzia il mercato estivo e quanti soldi ci mettono.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (26 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Non ho capito chi finanzia il mercato estivo e quanti soldi ci mettono.



Lo hanno scritto in tutte le salse. Il mercato estivo ce lo sognamo


----------



## Serginho (26 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Non ho capito chi finanzia il mercato estivo e quanti soldi ci mettono.



Berlusconi e zero euro


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2016)

Si pero se Fininvest si prende 400 milioni subito potrebbero mettere 50/70 milioni a testa e fare subito un super mercato senza aspettare Gennaio .


----------



## smallball (26 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Laudisa (Gazzetta): Il rilancio cinese per comprare l'80% del Milan porta subito 400 milioni. Una lusinga in più per ottenere il sì di Berlusconi. Il termine è il 7 luglio*


subito??


----------



## Gekyn (26 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si pero se Fininvest si prende 400 milioni subito potrebbero mettere 50/70 milioni a testa e fare subito un super mercato senza aspettare Gennaio .



Credo che i soldi li prenda al Closing avvenuto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si pero se Fininvest si prende 400 milioni subito potrebbero mettere 50/70 milioni a testa e fare subito un super mercato senza aspettare Gennaio .



Per subito subito intenda pagamento cash immediato dei 400M ma subito cessione di quote, insomma un modo improprio per dire che dismettono prima del previsto una quota sostanziosa. Poi i cinesi sicuramente daranno una bella tranche subito ma il saldo solo al closing. E Fininvest non metterà una lira di questi soldi per il mercato perché si sono accordati affinché lo facciano i cinesi con i 400M nei prossimi 3 anni e mezzo.


smallball ha scritto:


> subito??





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: l'investimento dei cinesi sarà il seguente: per le quote subito 400M (80%), poi altri 100M per la seconda rata (20%) più 200M circa di debiti. Anche sul fronte investimenti tecnici (giocatori) è tutto stabilito: 100M dopo il closing (quindi da gennaio) per un totale di 400M fino al 2020.*



Quotate.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per subito subito intenda pagamento cash immediato dei 400M ma subito cessione di quote, insomma un modo improprio per dire che dismettono prima del previsto una quota sostanziosa. Poi i cinesi sicuramente daranno una bella tranche subito ma il saldo solo al closing. E Fininvest non metterà una lira di questi soldi per il mercato perché si sono accordati affinché lo facciano i cinesi con i 400M nei prossimi 3 anni e mezzo.
> 
> 
> 
> Quotate.



mi basta solo che finisca tutta la storia perchè il fegato non ne può più


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Giugno 2016)

Ora è diventato il 7 luglio. Fino a ieri era il 30 giugno. Tra 7 giorni sarà a metà luglio: poi agosto, quindi settembre, infine se ne riparla a gennaio. Intanto arrivano. Vazquez a cifre folli, Pavoletti idem.


----------



## Coripra (26 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ora è diventato il 7 luglio. Fino a ieri era il 30 giugno. Tra 7 giorni sarà a metà luglio: poi agosto, quindi settembre, infine se ne riparla a gennaio. Intanto arrivano. Vazquez a cifre folli, Pavoletti idem.



Ah... arrivano? Cavoli... a quanto? Quando? (dove???)


----------



## Edric (26 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ora è diventato il 7 luglio. Fino a ieri era il 30 giugno. Tra 7 giorni sarà a metà luglio: poi agosto, quindi settembre, infine se ne riparla a gennaio. Intanto arrivano. Vazquez a cifre folli, Pavoletti idem.



Avanti pure...


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ah... arrivano? Cavoli... a quanto? Quando? (dove???)



"chi?"


----------



## sballotello (26 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ah... arrivano? Cavoli... a quanto? Quando? (dove???)



Chili?


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] Complimenti per aver riportato l'intervista a Campopiano,Standing ovation.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Grande corvo!



Grazie ragazzi


----------



## Edric (26 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi



Grazie a te un servizio utilissimo


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: l'investimento dei cinesi sarà il seguente: per le quote subito 400M (80%), poi altri 100M per la seconda rata (20%) più 200M circa di debiti. Anche sul fronte investimenti tecnici (giocatori) è tutto stabilito: 100M dopo il closing (quindi da gennaio) per un totale di 400M fino al 2020.*



.


----------



## pablog1585 (26 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ora è diventato il 7 luglio. Fino a ieri era il 30 giugno. Tra 7 giorni sarà a metà luglio: poi agosto, quindi settembre, infine se ne riparla a gennaio. Intanto arrivano. Vazquez a cifre folli, Pavoletti idem.



Li hanno ufficializzati??


----------



## kolao95 (26 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ora è diventato il 7 luglio. Fino a ieri era il 30 giugno. Tra 7 giorni sarà a metà luglio: poi agosto, quindi settembre, infine se ne riparla a gennaio. Intanto arrivano. Vazquez a cifre folli, Pavoletti idem.



Sono giorni che si parla di 7 luglio, eh.


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sono giorni che si parla di 7 luglio, eh.



Scusa. Erano settimane che si parlava di 30 giugno, prima.


----------



## naliM77 (26 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Scusa. Erano settimane che si parlava di 30 giugno, prima.



Mamma mia quante menzogne

Si parlava dalla firma dell'accordo di esclusiva, del15 giugno (massimo il 20), poi Berlusconi è stato ricoverato il 12 giugno ed è stato sottoposto ad operazione e si è pensato di rinviare la scadenza dell'esclusiva al 30 giugno con firma del preliminare entro quella data.

La settimana scorsa è stato detto che Berlusconi sarebbe uscito dall'ospedale il 5 luglio ed è stata rinviata la firma del preliminare (inizialmente prevista al 30 giugno), alla prima setimana di luglio.

Ieri Campopiano (e non solo lui) hano scritto e detto che la firma del contratto preliminare sarà apposta il 7 luglio.

Quand'è che si parlava da settmane del 30 giugno?


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quante menzogne
> 
> Si parlava dalla firma dell'accordo di esclusiva, del15 giugno (massimo il 20), poi Berlusconi è stato ricoverato il 12 giugno ed è stato sottoposto ad operazione e si è pensato di rinviare la scadenza dell'esclusiva al 30 giugno con firma del preliminare entro quella data.
> 
> ...



Ma menzogne dove. Il rinvio c'è stato si o no ? Si. E allora sei tu che dici menzogne non io. Per tutto il mese di giugno, del 7 di luglio non si è mai parlato, hanno iniziato timidamente a farlo dal ricovero di Berlusconi. C'è stato il rinvio pronosticato e ce ne saranno altri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Scusa. Erano settimane che si parlava di 30 giugno, prima.



Dai, un po ci speri che non si ceda...


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dai, un po ci speri che non si ceda...



Perchè dovrei ? Semplicemente sono stufo di essere preso in giro. Magari si cedesse veramente, magari.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Perchè dovrei ? Semplicemente sono stufo di essere preso in giro. Magari si cedesse veramente, magari.



Tranquillo era una battuta


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2016)

Pasquale Campopiano, in risposta a un utente secondo cui ci sono più congetture che novità: "Zero congetture. I fatti il 7 luglio."


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2016)

*Luca Pagni di Repubblica su Twitter: "Dimissioni di Brocchi ennesima riprova della collaborazione attiva coi cinesi."*

*In un altro tweet in risposta a un utente che chiedeva lo stato della trattativa: "Ma sì, ci siamo. Il passo indietro di Brocchi ne è una conferma."*


----------



## Black (26 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pasquale Campopiano, in risposta a un utente secondo cui ci sono più congetture che novità: "Zero congetture. I fatti il 7 luglio."



Campopiano sembra molto certo ora, però nella sua intervista ha anche detto "SE tutto si farà, sarà il 7 Luglio". Quindi è sicuro o no?
voglio fidarmi di lui, ma la mia memoria mi ricorda che dava per fatto anche Emery ed invece... purtroppo al 7 Luglio mancano ancora un pò di giorni.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (26 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma menzogne dove. Il rinvio c'è stato si o no ? Si. E allora sei tu che dici menzogne non io. Per tutto il mese di giugno, del 7 di luglio non si è mai parlato, hanno iniziato timidamente a farlo dal ricovero di Berlusconi. C'è stato il rinvio pronosticato e ce ne saranno altri.



Beh...mica si poteva prevedere che Berlusconi venisse ricoverato per poi essere operato...mi pare ovvio e normale che venga fatto un rinvio e non credo siano stati i cinesi a dire a Berlusconi che sarebbe stato dimesso il 4/5luglio ma i medici..e mi pare anche ovvio che non ci si possa far trovare davanti alla porta dell'ospedale per fargli firmare il preliminare ma si da tempo ad un degente di riposare un paio di giorni una volta rientrato a casa...


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni di Repubblica su Twitter: "Dimissioni di Brocchi ennesima riprova della collaborazione attiva coi cinesi."*
> 
> *In un altro tweet in risposta a un utente che chiedeva lo stato della trattativa: "Ma sì, ci siamo. Il passo indietro di Brocchi ne è una conferma."*



Ma era ovvio 

Altro che Berlusconi ha chiamato Brocchi 

Ma per favore analizziamo le cose con razionalità


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pasquale Campopiano, in risposta a un utente secondo cui ci sono più congetture che novità: "Zero congetture. I fatti il 7 luglio."



Si, questa data per me è il limite.


----------



## Crox93 (27 Giugno 2016)

Sarò anche una pecora nera, ma secondo me il 7 non ci sarà nessun annuncio, firma o show.
Ci sarà la solita ridicola proroga


----------



## Casnop (27 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento sulla cessione del Milan da Pasquale Campopiano. La firma sul preliminare è prevista per lunedì 7 luglio, durante il raduno rossonero. Ma c'è una novità: Fininvest cederà l'80% alla cordata cinese. Il closing, poi, arriverà entro settembre. Ovviamente, verranno introdotte delle penali salate. Servirà anche l'ok dell'antitrust e quello della FIGC.
> 
> Il mercato proseguirà all'insegna della condivisione e del saldo negativo entro cui rientrare.
> 
> ...


Ecco spiegato il prolungamento dei negoziati: il prezzo. Lo hanno aggiornato, praticamente con lo stesso denaro il consorzio ora prende l’80 per cento del capitale. Evidentemente la due diligence societaria iniziata dopo il 10 maggio ha determinato una riqualificazione di alcuni elementi dello stato patrimoniale, motivando una richiesta di revisione al ribasso del corrispettivo di vendita. Una quarantina di milioni di euro di abbattimento, attuata con una possibile anticipazione dai parte dei compratori di una parte del debito consolidato, anche per alleggerire la loro posizione finanziaria davanti alle banche garanti, e pagata con una quota diversa del capitale. Ci sta, in questi frangenti.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Sarò anche una pecora nera, ma secondo me il 7 non ci sarà nessun annuncio, firma o show.
> Ci sarà la solita ridicola proroga



Se ci sarà una proroga sarà solo di 4-5 giorni...è chiaro ormai che il rinvio è stato solo per cause extravalvolari


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ecco spiegato il prolungamento dei negoziati: il prezzo. Lo hanno aggiornato, praticamente con lo stesso denaro il consorzio ora prende l’80 per cento del capitale. Evidentemente la due diligence societaria iniziata dopo il 10 maggio ha determinato una riqualificazione di alcuni elementi dello stato patrimoniale, motivando una richiesta di revisione al ribasso del corrispettivo di vendita. Una quarantina di milioni di euro di abbattimento, attuata con una possibile anticipazione dai parte dei compratori di una parte del debito consolidato, anche per alleggerire la loro posizione finanziaria davanti alle banche garanti, e pagata con una quota diversa del capitale. Ci sta, in questi frangenti.



esatto , hanno dovuto posticipare quella settimana in più per sistemare quest'ultime cose .


----------



## TheZio (27 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ecco spiegato il prolungamento dei negoziati: il prezzo. Lo hanno aggiornato, praticamente con lo stesso denaro il consorzio ora prende l’80 per cento del capitale. Evidentemente la due diligence societaria iniziata dopo il 10 maggio ha determinato una riqualificazione di alcuni elementi dello stato patrimoniale, motivando una richiesta di revisione al ribasso del corrispettivo di vendita. Una quarantina di milioni di euro di abbattimento, attuata con una possibile anticipazione dai parte dei compratori di una parte del debito consolidato, anche per alleggerire la loro posizione finanziaria davanti alle banche garanti, e pagata con una quota diversa del capitale. Ci sta, in questi frangenti.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> esatto , hanno dovuto posticipare quella settimana in più per sistemare quest'ultime cose .



Come avevo già anticipato, anche secondo me l'unico e vero problema erano e rimangono sempre i soldi, altro che atto di amore del presidente...
Solo lo sporco e vile denaro...


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2016)

*Gazzetta: Sal Galatioto segnalato in arrivo a Milano*


----------



## robs91 (27 Giugno 2016)

Intanto,per dovere di cronaca, la Ravelli continua con il refrain dei dubbi del presidente Berlusconi, che non è affatto convinto di cedere la sua creatura, e che non bisogna dare nulla di scontato.La decisione definitiva avverrà entro i prossimi tre giorni, sempre secondo la giornalista del Corriere della Sera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Sal Galatioto segnalato in arrivo a Milano*



Vai Sal , facci sognare . Sono disposto anche mangiare M per un altro anno basta che ci liberi dal cancro di berlusconi .


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Intanto,per dovere di cronaca, la Ravelli continua con il refrain dei dubbi del presidente Berlusconi, che non è affatto convinto di cedere la sua creatura, e che non bisogna dare nulla di scontato.La decisione definitiva avverrà entro i prossimi tre giorni, sempre secondo la giornalista del Corriere della Sera.



Ma ancora dietro a quella stai ? lascia perdere che sono tutte parole dei giornalai . Perdi solo tempo , il 90% delle parole uscite nelle ultimi 3 settimane sono solo BALLE .


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Sal Galatioto segnalato in arrivo a Milano*



Ottimo..vediamo se la notizia trova conferma...
Alla fine la proroga sta per scadere.Non mi stupirei se annunciassero tutto il 30 giugno come da accordi e simbolicamente ufficializzino tutto appena SB esce dall'ospedale.


----------



## sballotello (27 Giugno 2016)

Praticamente abbiamo una serie di potenziali acquirenti, imprenditori che hanno dato la loro disponibilità ad acquistare , ma non è neanche detto che poi tutti accetteranno il contratto finale ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Praticamente abbiamo una serie di potenziali acquirenti, imprenditori che hanno dato la loro disponibilità ad acquistare , ma non è neanche detto che poi tutti accetteranno il contratto finale ..



infatti sono stupidate , a questi livelli e come dico sempre non stai vendendo o acquistando la panetteria di zio pino ... le linee guida e cioè i costi , gli acquirenti e le quote sono le PRIME cose che vengono discusse quindi quando vai avanti e arrivi ad un metro come in questo caso dal traguardo sarebbe IMPOSSIBILE , UTOPICO e economicamente gravante per tutti rinunciare . 
E' per questo che mi sono pure stufato di dirvi di non leggere le stupidate dei giornali ma voi vi fate tirare in mezzo e ci cascate .


----------



## DannySa (27 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Sal Galatioto segnalato in arrivo a Milano*



Vacanze?


----------



## danykz (27 Giugno 2016)

Ci sono delle dannate voci che da ieri sera parlano di una nuova cordata di minoranza-.-, mi sto INNERVOSENDO!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ecco spiegato il prolungamento dei negoziati: il prezzo. Lo hanno aggiornato, praticamente con lo stesso denaro il consorzio ora prende l’80 per cento del capitale. *Evidentemente la due diligence societaria iniziata dopo il 10 maggio ha determinato una riqualificazione di alcuni elementi dello stato patrimoniale*, motivando una richiesta di revisione al ribasso del corrispettivo di vendita. Una quarantina di milioni di euro di abbattimento, attuata con una possibile anticipazione dai parte dei compratori di una parte del debito consolidato, anche per alleggerire la loro posizione finanziaria davanti alle banche garanti, e pagata con una quota diversa del capitale. Ci sta, in questi frangenti.



Io penso che semplicemente la due diligence a portato a galla il conto di Galliani da Giannino, ecco spiegata la revisione al ribasso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io penso che semplicemente la due diligence a portato a galla il conto di Galliani da Giannino, ecco spiegata la revisione al ribasso



Non c'è revisione al ribasso, il prezzo rimane quello pattuito di 750M, compresi i debiti. Soltanto che acquistano subito l'80% anziché il 70% per i motivi già detti, ossia per rendere più snelle le garanzie sulla restante minoranza da prendere in un secondo momento.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Sal Galatioto segnalato in arrivo a Milano*



Che giorno?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che giorno?



16 brumaio duemilaecredici


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> 16 brumaio duemilaecredici



Allora probabile


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Sal Galatioto segnalato in arrivo a Milano*



uhm... cambio ad fininvest, notizie (da verificare) di un possibile rinvio, Sal che viene in italia (da verificare pure questa), fosse tutto confermato non so se possa essere una buona notizia... ma forse mi sto solo facendo influenzare


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2016)

Vorrei far notare come qualche giorno fa, forse una settimana fa, Paolo Berlusconi disse in un'intervista che erano anche disposti a cedere quote maggiori se i cinesi avessero soddisfatto le richieste del fratello. Guarda caso si parla di 80% e non più 70?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare come qualche giorno fa, forse una settimana fa, Paolo Berlusconi disse in un'intervista che erano anche disposti a cedere quote maggiori se i cinesi avessero soddisfatto le richieste del fratello. Guarda caso si parla di 80% e non più 70?



Ottima osservazione.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ottima osservazione.



_"Silvio vuole che i cinesi si impegnino per iscritto ad investire un certo numero di soldi nei prossimi anni. E pur di veder soddisfatta questa richiesta, è disposto a rinunciare ad una parte dei soldi della vendita."_

Solo io ci vedo un nesso?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> _"Silvio vuole che i cinesi si impegnino per iscritto ad investire un certo numero di soldi nei prossimi anni. E pur di veder soddisfatta questa richiesta, è disposto a rinunciare ad una parte dei soldi della vendita."_
> 
> Solo io ci vedo un nesso?



Ci può stare, assolutamente.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci può stare, assolutamente.



Figurati, ormai sta saltando il tutto.....è arrivata un'offerta per il 40% e Finimvest si è ingolosita al solo pensiero di prendere meno soldi e continuare ad investire i propri coprendo i debiti.
Hanno cambiato AD con un uomo chiave di Fininvest che ha seguito la trattativa da vicino, ma questo non vuol dire niente perché Abberlusconi può cambiare idea in qualsiasi momento ed è lui il kaiser incontrastato....


----------



## Gekyn (27 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci può stare, assolutamente.



Figurati, ormai sta saltando il tutto.....è arrivata un'offerta per il 40% e Finimvest si è ingolosita al solo pensiero di prendere meno soldi e continuare ad investire i propri coprendo i debiti.
Hanno cambiato AD con un uomo chiave di Fininvest che ha seguito la trattativa da vicino, ma questo non vuol dire niente perché Abberlusconi può cambiare idea in qualsiasi momento ed è lui il kaiser incontrastato....


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Figurati, ormai sta saltando il tutto.....è arrivata un'offerta per il 40% e Finimvest si è ingolosita al solo pensiero di prendere meno soldi e continuare ad investire i propri coprendo i debiti.
> Hanno cambiato AD con un uomo chiave di Fininvest che ha seguito la trattativa da vicino, ma questo non vuol dire niente perché Abberlusconi può cambiare idea in qualsiasi momento ed è lui il kaiser incontrastato....



Qualcuno ci crede sai?


----------

